# Schooling in Cyprus



## MIKE H

Hi all, we have made contact with the International School of Paphos, does anybody have children in the school who could give us some honest feedback on the school and its pass rates. We were quoted nearly 5000 euros per year (seems quite expensive) are you paying this?
I would appreciate any feedback Thanks Mike


----------



## Jac

Hi Mike,
I am after the same info and really hope someone lets you know.
I am going to the school on Thursday to see for myself, I have 3 children, 16,14,13, and am very anxious to know what the school offers.
Only over for a week, but want to give Cyprus a try after many years of visiting and loving it for so long, hoping to move in January 09.
I will check on this site to see your responses, and let you know what I find out directly from the school on my return.
Good luck,
best wishes
Jac


----------



## MIKE H

Hi Jac, thanks for replying, no feedback as yet from anybody but If I find anything out I will let you know. We have had a prospectus from the school and it looks like it has some great benefits for our children. Can I ask, have you work over there already and if so how did you find it?
Thanks Mike


----------



## carolegan

Hi you seem to be looking for the same info as me , we hope to move over in the summer of 09 with kids aged 5 11 and 12, we visited the school and were shown around, it is all very new and keeps well kitted out with an all weather pitch , indoor gym/theatre stage, indoor pool and from what I was told there seems to be a very high pass rate for exams which are equal to UK ones to enable them to go to a good university, i hope this helps, i am also looking for feed back from anyone who is already there


----------



## Miles and Sue

Hello all sorry to dig up an old post but has anyone found out anything about this school from parents of the students yet ? thanks


----------



## BabsM

Miles and Sue said:


> Hello all sorry to dig up an old post but has anyone found out anything about this school from parents of the students yet ? thanks


Don't worry about digging old subjects up! If there is something you want to know and the relevant questions have not been answered then dig away!

I saw items about the International School of Paphos and the Heritage School of Limassol in the Cyprus Mail this week or maybe it was the Cyprus Weekly. They both got awards or good results. Sorry but I didn't take much notice as we don't have offspring at school. I will dig the paper out and see what it says....unless someone else read the items?


----------



## MIKE H

Miles and Sue said:


> Hello all sorry to dig up an old post but has anyone found out anything about this school from parents of the students yet ? thanks


Hi Miles and Sue, we visited the International school of Paphos in October 2008 and were very impressed. The schools facilities are excellent and all the pupils seemed to be happy and enjoying their studies. We met the head of year and had a tour around the school and found the school had very high standards and we definitely had confidence that our daughter would have a better education than in the UK. We are hoping to move over next spring and our daughter would start in the school in September. If you need any further information please contact me again Thanks Mike


----------



## Miles and Sue

MIKE H said:


> Hi Miles and Sue, we visited the International school of Paphos in October 2008 and were very impressed. The schools facilities are excellent and all the pupils seemed to be happy and enjoying their studies. We met the head of year and had a tour around the school and found the school had very high standards and we definitely had confidence that our daughter would have a better education than in the UK. We are hoping to move over next spring and our daughter would start in the school in September. If you need any further information please contact me again Thanks Mike


Thanks for the reply Mike - things have moved on for us and we are now booked on a flight leaving the uk on 30/1 and we cant wait! I have also come across another school in paphos called Pegasus Education which has a very good write up on their web site. has anyone had any dealings with this school ? thanks


----------



## emilios

My daughter started 7th grade this year at ISOP. I have paid for tuition EUR5.220 plus EUR280 for labs, plus EUR340 registration deposit, plus EUR260 enrloment fee plus EUR17 for entrance examinations plus books and uniforms around EUR1.000. I have had a 10% discount for advanced payment of tuition fees. My daugher is a greek speaking Cypriot so she could have enrolled in a public school for free. We had our concerns but she chose ISOP and she is very happy with her choice. The school is very disciplined, organised and has good facilities. They have a teaching system that makes the students working and learning. The feeling I get after the few months she attentend the school is that it was a good choice.


----------



## woodsym1

carolegan said:


> Hi you seem to be looking for the same info as me , we hope to move over in the summer of 09 with kids aged 5 11 and 12, we visited the school and were shown around, it is all very new and keeps well kitted out with an all weather pitch , indoor gym/theatre stage, indoor pool and from what I was told there seems to be a very high pass rate for exams which are equal to UK ones to enable them to go to a good university, i hope this helps, i am also looking for feed back from anyone who is already there


]

hi my daughter is 7 and son 11 and i have put them in greek local school in Konia and they are doing good -have been there a few weeks now .. my only disappointment is no after school club .. I lived in South Africa for 15 years and i went to international school and found it so hard to become friends with the locals and found that english clung to english and needed so much extra tutuion were i had friends who went to local schools and did ok .. well early days yet -but think local schools are ok !


----------



## Veronica

woodsym1 said:


> ]
> 
> hi my daughter is 7 and son 11 and i have put them in greek local school in Konia and they are doing good -have been there a few weeks now .. my only disappointment is no after school club .. I lived in South Africa for 15 years and i went to international school and found it so hard to become friends with the locals and found that english clung to english and needed so much extra tutuion were i had friends who went to local schools and did ok .. well early days yet -but think local schools are ok !


I think it is far better to put children into the local schools if you intend to live here permanently. It helps them to integrate into the community and also helps parents to become more accpeted than if they seperate their children by putting them in the international schools.
I know people who have children in both systems and the ones who go to the local schools are far happier here.


----------



## kimonas

I agree with Veronica in some ways, but do bear in mind that many Cypriot families spend a small fortune on extra tuition in the afternoons and evenings as the state schools do not prepare students for IGCSEs or A levels required for University entrance. State schools have a liberal and broad curriculum which leads to an apolyterion (school leaving certificate) which is NOT equivalent to A levels. Admissions tutors used to accept them (before Cyprus joined the EU) as Cypriot students were classified as overseas students and represented lots of extra cash for UK Unis. Now, however, they are classified as home students and have to compete. At the last UK Higher Education Fair in Nicosia, the majority of UK Unis stated that they would no longer include the aployterion as part of the equivalence to A levels (the problem being that the quality of the certificate is not externally moderated) and required students to have A levels (which state schools do not offer). Many of the intake of international schools are not ex-pats, but local Cypriot students (especially in Nicosia) and the number of locals in English medium private schools is increasing rapidly as Cypriot families catch onto the fact that their children have to compete for University places now that Cyprus has joined the EU.


----------



## Jac

Well that is not good news, but is important for us to hear, there are not enough views from parents regarding schooling on the net.
The school does look impressive, but that is not important compared to a good relationship between parents and staff, good results, and a kind and caring environment for the children to thrive in.
For most parents who want to move over, the school situation can be the make or break decision.
I hope your children settle into their new school, and hopefully it is not too far from where you live.
Thanks for sharing that info.

Kind regards

Jac


----------



## Miles and Sue

Hi may I ask where your children are at school now and how are they getting on?


----------



## woodsym1

in greek school in Konia -Paphos - its a small schooli thnk 157 pupils


----------



## kimonas

*Schools in Cyprus*

Private schools in Cyprus have only internal quality assurance systems of varying effectiveness. The fact that there is no external moderation of standards has been the major stumbling block to admissions tutors accepting leaving certificates as equivalents of A levels. Many private schools on the island have no quality assurance mechanisms at all. In my experience the schools with the excellent reputations locally <snip> rely on the exclusive entrance examinations to cream off the ablest students who simply muddle through on their own to achieve good results (and also benefit from huge amounts of afternoon tuition foisted on them by overbearing parents). They have excellent facilities, but are first and foremost family businesses. It is often the case that staff are in some way related (and it is a case of not what you know, but who you know when it comes to staff). 

There are very good private schools that employ properly qualified staff and have reasonably robust QA systems, staff training etc in place, but they are few and far between. In choosing a school, my advice would be to speak to the administration and have them convince you that they have an inclusive admissions policy, their staff are properly qualified (Teacher Qualified Status certified for primary teachers and PGCEs or equivalents for secondary teachers), they have an ESOL programme (English for speakers of another language) so that class time is not taken up by explaining the lesson in different languages, they have a proper counseling service and an effective and active PTA which has direct access to the Principal and Executive of the school. If they are unconvincing in any of these matters, move on to the next school, which will probably be in another district! 

State secondary schools are very much a hit and miss affair when it comes to quality. They do have a system of inspectors, but it is in its infancy when it comes to effectiveness and staff training has been (until recently) almost non-existent. The State registers any Cypriot national who has a degree (in any subject) as potential teachers who join a waiting list. They are issued with a number and then simply wait for their number to come up. This can take 5, 10 perhaps even 15 or 20 years (if at all). This means individuals could have a career far removed from education and children and then be called up to teach. They invariably take the job if their alternative career is in the doldrums as a teaching post is considered a plum job as it has civil servant status with huge fringe benefits, free medical care, insurance, pension and relatively good wage structures. More recently, new teachers have to undergo a fairly rigorous training period in the Pedagogical Institute, so things are improving massively, but there are still a lot <snip> in the State system that are simply going through the motions for the benefits and counting down the days to retirement. Some state schools are excellent with fabulous teachers, others are less successful. The State also has a habit of reassigning teachers and heads every year so that the configuration of a school is constantly in flux. As I pointed out in a previous post, the State Schools also do not offer A levels or their acceptable equivalents, so most children end up doing a grueling programme of afternoon private tuition for their advanced studies if they want to go abroad for a University Education. 

Before I get too carried away with running down the private and state schooling sectors of Cyprus, I should point out that I left the UK Higher Education system (where I was a senior External Examiner and heavily involved in Quality Assurance) because of the shabby state of UK education. <snip>. Cyprus does have its problems when it comes to education, but they do not compare with those many of us left behind, or are seeking to escape in the UK. 

In some ways then, we should celebrate that Cyprus is not hamstrung by overcomplicated inspectorates and audits (which lead to fudging and cover-up and spending far too much time presenting facts and figures and less time teaching). But this does put the pressure on confused parents to make the right choices for their children. Ultimately that choice will be personal and depend on so many factors. It is, in my view, possible to get an excellent education in Cyprus (after all its population is the second most highly qualified on the planet after Canada, so they must be doing something right!) I hope this post goes some way in helping parents make their choices.


----------



## Jac

Kimonas,

Just wanted to say thank you for such an informative post, as you can see by all the 'hits' you have had, this is such an important subject to so many.
Thanks for going to so much trouble, you have really provided insight into the system.
Not that I have managed to make a decision myself!
Kind regards,

Jac


----------



## tms

Hi me and my partner are moving to cyprus with our 2 children(6 and 2) in august, we went to view ISOP when we came over around the new year and i knew my son wouldn't like it, we were introduced to his teacher if he started and she was very strict and didn't smile once and told us and our son that children haven't got a choice and must do as their told, also they have only 1 hour of greek a day and i've heard from a girl who used to go to the school that they don't really concentrate on greek,

i'm lucky as my partner who was born in england but his parent's are cypriot and can help my son with his greek so have enrolled him in a state school in kissonega, and i've recently found out the school has a high rate of english childen who are florishing also some state school supply english children with a hour of greek so they can catch up.

I think you only live once and i believe i'll be offering my family especially the children a better way of life, hope you find all the info your looking for.xx


----------



## yummymummy150

Think you have done the right thing for your child he is young and will adapt well, more so with having back up from grandparents.Ihope all goes to plan . all children are differant you know how your own child will cope,what works for some does not work for others go for it.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica

kimonas said:


> I agree with Veronica in some ways, but do bear in mind that many Cypriot families spend a small fortune on extra tuition in the afternoons and evenings as the state schools do not prepare students for IGCSEs or A levels required for University entrance. State schools have a liberal and broad curriculum which leads to an apolyterion (school leaving certificate) which is NOT equivalent to A levels. Admissions tutors used to accept them (before Cyprus joined the EU) as Cypriot students were classified as overseas students and represented lots of extra cash for UK Unis. Now, however, they are classified as home students and have to compete. At the last UK Higher Education Fair in Nicosia, the majority of UK Unis stated that they would no longer include the aployterion as part of the equivalence to A levels (the problem being that the quality of the certificate is not externally moderated) and required students to have A levels (which state schools do not offer). Many of the intake of international schools are not ex-pats, but local Cypriot students (especially in Nicosia) and the number of locals in English medium private schools is increasing rapidly as Cypriot families catch onto the fact that their children have to compete for University places now that Cyprus has joined the EU.


Kimonas you say many Cypriot families spend a small fortune on extra tuiton. If you look at Emilios post he pays over 7,000 per year for the IOP.
I cannot imagine that Cypriot parents need to pay anywhere near that ammount for any tuition that might be needed. Maybe I am wrong though


----------



## kimonas

Veronica said:


> Kimonas you say many Cypriot families spend a small fortune on extra tuiton. If you look at Emilios post he pays over 7,000 per year for the IOP.
> I cannot imagine that Cypriot parents need to pay anywhere near that ammount for any tuition that might be needed. Maybe I am wrong though


It wouldn't be far off. I used to be a private tutor in Nicosia - the going rate a few years ago was 20Cypriot pounds and hour which is c35Euro. The parents of my tutees (I only needed a couple to keep my head above water) were paying out c.2000 Euros a year for just one subject. A typical student would do English 4 times a week, maths 5 times a week, another foreign language a couple of times a week, science 4 times a week and perhaps a humanity a couple of times a week. Then there would be tennis lessons on Saturdays too. It all mounts up. That's c. 17 private lessons a week. Even if we half the tuition fees for the other subjects (English tutors may be more expensive, I don't know what the others were charging) or just concentrate on a few subjects, we're still looking at a couple of hundred Euros a week. Most parents would take out loans to pay for the extra tuition needed to get IGCSEs and A levels. The strange thing was that some of my students were from private schools <snip> and were disinterested anyway, because they knew the hard work came in the afternoons and evenings when they saw their private tutors one-to-one). So these parents were paying a fortune for morning school AND hiring a battery of expensive private tutors.


----------



## kimonas

samantha72 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I happen to know a few things more about this **************** and please please please, before anyone goes and register your children there, contact the Ministry of Education in Nicosia and confirm what I already know... this school is ILLEGAL !!!!
> Has not and never had any permission to operate.
> I don't want to say anything more, please anyone interested contact the Ministry of Education in Nicosia...


I'm afraid that the Ministry of Education (perhaps like most Cypriot Ministries) is not the most efficient. As with title deeds in the housing sector, many schools are recognised and supported, inspected even, but although they may have applied for a liscence, it will take for ever to actually arrive. Ocassionaly it will be another technicality from a further glacial ministry which will hold up the issuing of the liscence, such as a fire certificate (as is the case for another major and well known High School in Nicosia which is technically illegal). I have also worked in several well known schools that are technically illegal.


----------



## Lazer

Does anyone know anything about the new institute that's opened in St George, Peyia? I found a website for it saying it was opening in Jan 09. The reason I ask is that we are planning to relocate to Cyprus in 2010 and are going out this April to have a look at English speaking schools (our kids are 6 & 8yrs old). My parents are having a house built near Polemi, so we are planning on being near Paphos.


----------



## francisbl

did they speak greek before they went to local school


----------



## francisbl

Veronica said:


> I think it is far better to put children into the local schools if you intend to live here permanently. It helps them to integrate into the community and also helps parents to become more accpeted than if they seperate their children by putting them in the international schools.
> I know people who have children in both systems and the ones who go to the local schools are far happier here.


did ur children speak greek before they went to local school


----------



## DonnaWestBrom

I think we worry about the children and how they will cope in school more than the actual move lol

Our son will be going to ISOP, but after 12 months and he's settled into the different way of life i'm hoping that he will want to go into a local state school. I agree that the children and parents seem to get along with the locals better if they attend the state schools.

I'd feel much better him knowing a bit of greek before he does though.

As anyone done this? (Moved them from ISOP into a state school)
Is it easily done?


----------



## Arranexpat

I do know Greek is compulsory at the Paphos International School unless you pay 2000 EUR to let them drop it.


----------



## Miles and Sue

we were fully intending to send our 2 to ISOP but after much soul searching and visiting various schools, reading the forums and talking to people out here we took the plunge and sent our 2 to the local school in peyia, they do not speak greek but the school give them intensive greek lessons (every day) they also put them back a year in their education so they do not fall behind in other words the first year they learn greek and then carry on from where they were. the local school has 45 english kids who all live local this was a major factor in our decision as we felt that they would settle in easier if they had friends locally. - so far so good. 

we are also attending greek lessons run at the school - it is hard going !


----------



## Lazer

*Local School in Peyia*



Miles and Sue said:


> we are also attending greek lessons run at the school - it is hard going !


Hang in there, it can only get easier! 

Could you give me the name of the local school in Peyia? Maybe we'll check it out when we visit in April. Only 5 weeks until our trip...


----------



## Miles and Sue

it is the elementary school of peyia turn right near the top of the hill (just next to the mill pub) and follow the road the school is about 500m on your left


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

As far as I have seen, it seems to be the only choice as for an English speaking school in Paphos as the American Academy can not compete with the facilities at ISOP. Someone mentioned the Pegasus School, this seems to be non-existent although they advertise they only have a mobile number - kind of strange. 

My wife and I looked at ISOP for our 3 year old and weren't impressed with the attitude despite the facilities. <snip> I have also heard of many students and parents that are happy with it. It all depends what you are used to, what you expect, your own attitude and what you make of a place so if you plan to move, just see for yourself and let us know what you think. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jac

Hi,
Are there any parents out there that have children at The Private Institute of St George?
I saw a post about this Institute yesterday, never having heard about it before, I would love to hear any views at all.
The web site sounds impressive, but would much prefer to hear directly from anyone who knows of it.
Thanks very much.

Jac


----------



## Lazer

*Institute of St George*



Jac said:


> Hi,
> Are there any parents out there that have children at The Private Institute of St George?
> 
> Jac


I am also interested in hearing about this school. Apparently it has only just opened. We have been in touch with them via email and will be visiting it at the end of March when we go over to Paphos to check out the area (planning to move out 2010). I'll let you know how we get on...


----------



## carantay

*English Private School Emba*

I have just put my daughter in this school after
her being in cypriot school for 2 years which she
didn't cope well. This school has been running 
for about 2 months and it's capacity is 16 pupils
so as she only new cypriot schooling she gets
the attention which is required for her to catch
up. Unlike some i was not impressed with the
International School but thats just my opinion
over rated and over priced.


----------



## MIKE H

Hi there, could you please give me the schools email address so I can visit when I am over in April, also is it an English speaking school and how much are the fees? Sorry for all the questions! Is there any information on the web regarding the school? Thanks Mike


carantay said:


> I have just put my daughter in this school after
> her being in cypriot school for 2 years which she
> didn't cope well. This school has been running
> for about 2 months and it's capacity is 16 pupils
> so as she only new cypriot schooling she gets
> the attention which is required for her to catch
> up. Unlike some i was not impressed with the
> International School but thats just my opinion
> over rated and over priced.


----------



## Jac

Hi Mike,
If you put in the title in google it comes up, the website is very impressive and the fees are listed on there too.
Regards,

Jac


----------



## MIKE H

Thanks Jac


Jac said:


> Hi Mike,
> If you put in the title in google it comes up, the website is very impressive and the fees are listed on there too.
> Regards,
> 
> Jac


----------



## carantay

Hi Mike,
Sorry for the late reply, I don't have an email address but
I have a mobile contact number which is <snip>.
you will speak to either Kari Barnes or Andy Stonach they
can give you details of the places left etc. Fees are 100euros
per week, with a total of 36weeks per year. Yes it is an 
English speaking school and English curricular. Hope that
helps you a little but i would contact them asap.


----------



## Charley

I have a 2 yr old who will go into the greek state schools when he is old enough but i was wondering about what they get at the end as i am confused. It may have all changed out there when its time for him to take exams but i doubt it everything seems to take them a life time to change. Do children need to do there GCSE equivalent outside of the state schools so they can get there A-levels?? And where do you find tutors is it school structured or private anybody doing it?? Sorry if i sound stupid but schools confuse me in england never mind cyprus lol


----------



## kimonas

Charley said:


> I have a 2 yr old who will go into the greek state schools when he is old enough but i was wondering about what they get at the end as i am confused. It may have all changed out there when its time for him to take exams but i doubt it everything seems to take them a life time to change. Do children need to do there GCSE equivalent outside of the state schools so they can get there A-levels?? And where do you find tutors is it school structured or private anybody doing it?? Sorry if i sound stupid but schools confuse me in england never mind cyprus lol


Children of the state school system obtain a school leaving certificate (apolyterion)with an achievement grade marked out of 20. Universities in the UK used to offer places based on a high grade (typically 17.5 or above) as equivalent of A levels. This was before Cyprus joined the EU and were classified as overseas students attracting a much larger University fees. Now students in Cyprus are classified as home students and are in competition with everyone else. Universities now are asking for A levels as well as the aployterion (or refusing altogether to accept the apolyterion as there is no robust internal moderation). The good news for parents is that the fees are now greatly reduced (c. 3500 UKpounds per year instead of 7500UKpounds per year) but students now need a battery of A levels and IGCSE or equivalent at grade C and above in Maths and English to metriculate for a place at a UK university (neither of which are offered through the State School system). Most students undergo a gruelling day of morning school followed by private tutors in the afternoon if they have aspirations to go to University (or enrol at a private English medium school which follows the UK curriculum and offers IGCSEs and GCE (A) levels). Greek state Schools do *not* organise private tutors, some of the larger private schools run afternoon institutes to cash in on the massive demand for private tuition that cater for the state school children in their area.


----------



## Charley

Can a private tutor be anyone or do they have to be qualified???? As what happens if you cant get a private school tutor placement?? It look like maybe changing to an english school when they reach a certain level is a good idea?


----------



## Jac

Kimonas,

Do you have any information regarding the Institute of St George?

I have children in private school in England and want to know whether I can match or nearly match what education they are receiving at the moment in England.

Kimonas, you know so much about the system I really would appreciate any recommendations you can make.

Many thanks

Jac


----------



## kimonas

Charley said:


> Can a private tutor be anyone or do they have to be qualified???? As what happens if you cant get a private school tutor placement?? It look like maybe changing to an english school when they reach a certain level is a good idea?


Anyone can set themselves up as a private tutor if they can persuade a parent that they are up to the job - I personally would not hire anyone unless I was convinced that they were up to date with the latest specification and curriculum requirements for the exam board my child was sitting. The British Council in Nicosia have lists of examination centres and approved tutors for various subjects. 

The debate about private or state schools really boils down to what's best for the individual child (and parent) and what their future plans are regarding higher education and career.


----------



## MIKE H

Thanks for your help


carantay said:


> Hi Mike,
> Sorry for the late reply, I don't have an email address but
> I have a mobile contact number which is 00357 97792599.
> you will speak to either Kari Barnes or Andy Stonach they
> can give you details of the places left etc. Fees are 100euros
> per week, with a total of 36weeks per year. Yes it is an
> English speaking school and English curricular. Hope that
> helps you a little but i would contact them asap.


----------



## kimonas

Jac said:


> Kimonas,
> 
> Do you have any information regarding the Institute of St George?
> 
> I have children in private school in England and want to know whether I can match or nearly match what education they are receiving at the moment in England.
> 
> Kimonas, you know so much about the system I really would appreciate any recommendations you can make.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jac


I'm afraid I don't have any personal knowledge of the Institute beyond what can be gleaned from their web-pages. They do stress, I note, that they are not a school and have not therefore been approved by the Ministry of Education (although they have saught liscences etc). I get the impression that it is a very small private tutoring concern that has just started out under its own steam largely as a result of dissatisfaction with schooling provision in the area. I doubt therefore that it would be able to match the facilities and experience of a long-lived private school in England (but each school/institute has to start somewhere and I wish them well and have no doubts that they are genuinely concened about the proper education of youngsters - judging again by the content of their website). The nearest school that would match the rolling fields of Eton or Rugby and regularly sends students to Oxbridge colleges would be the English School in Nicosia, widely regarded as the best private school on the island and certainly the longest lived (and with fees, waiting lists and exclusive entrance exams to match). 

I hope I have not overstepped any rules in making these comments and stress that they are my own opinions and I stand to be corrected. I make them in a genuine attempt to give an unbiased, professional opinion without prejudice.


----------



## Jac

Many thanks Kimonas.

Lots to think about!

Jac


----------



## Veronica

kimonas said:


> I'm afraid I don't have any personal knowledge of the Institute beyond what can be gleaned from their web-pages. They do stress, I note, that they are not a school and have not therefore been approved by the Ministry of Education (although they have saught liscences etc). I get the impression that it is a very small private tutoring concern that has just started out under its own steam largely as a result of dissatisfaction with schooling provision in the area. I doubt therefore that it would be able to match the facilities and experience of a long-lived private school in England (but each school/institute has to start somewhere and I wish them well and have no doubts that they are genuinely concened about the proper education of youngsters - judging again by the content of their website). The nearest school that would match the rolling fields of Eton or Rugby and regularly sends students to Oxbridge colleges would be the English School in Nicosia, widely regarded as the best private school on the island and certainly the longest lived (and with fees, waiting lists and exclusive entrance exams to match).
> 
> I hope I have not overstepped any rules in making these comments and stress that they are my own opinions and I stand to be corrected. I make them in a genuine attempt to give an unbiased, professional opinion without prejudice.



Kimonas your input regarding schooling is very helpful at all times.
This is the point of these forums, for those who know, to share their knowledge with those who need it. Your knowledge of the schools system is a great help to many.
Keep up the good work.

Veronica


----------



## carolegan

Hi everyone, things are starting to move for us now, my children are now 11 and 13 and are having their exams at ISOP in May for entrance in Sept 09 . Iwanted to know if anyone has a Son or daughter of these ages at the school and how they are finding it . My youngest daughter is 6 in April I have been told they start school properly in Cyprus at 6 and I am thinking of sending her to a state Greek primary school where she will pick up the language and make local friends does anyone have any experience of this themselves or have any recommendations towards a primary school in Peyia or Empa or indeed anywhere in the Paphos area 
Thanks


----------



## Cherie

carolegan said:


> Hi everyone, things are starting to move for us now, my children are now 11 and 13 and are having their exams at ISOP in May for entrance in Sept 09 . Iwanted to know if anyone has a Son or daughter of these ages at the school and how they are finding it . My youngest daughter is 6 in April I have been told they start school properly in Cyprus at 6 and I am thinking of sending her to a state Greek primary school where she will pick up the language and make local friends does anyone have any experience of this themselves or have any recommendations towards a primary school in Peyia or Empa or indeed anywhere in the Paphos area
> Thanks


Hi I would just like to wish you and your family all the very best of luck, my brother lives in Paphos and has done for 5 years, he is wanting me and my family to move out to. I have a son of nearly 17 years and a daughter who will be 12 years, my worry is the schooling for her because I am told the english school is expensive but also have been told the Cypriat schools are fine. It would be interesting to no how you get on

Thanks Cherie


----------



## carolegan

does anyone else have a young 6 year old at any local primary Greek school in the Paphos area that they would recommend we look at?


----------



## Cherie

carolegan said:


> does anyone else have a young 6 year old at any local primary Greek school in the Paphos area that they would recommend we look at?


Hi Carol

When I was last over at my brothers in Paphos he had some friends who had children in the primary school in Chlorika which is Greek they spoke very highly of it, this is by kissoniga.

Hope this helps Cherie x


----------



## JamesD

Is there com sort of report on schools that is the equvalent to Englands ofsted report?


----------



## kimonas

Hello James

Please see the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...423-schooling-cyprus-post89916.html#post89916 which concerns the lack of quality control and comparative reports on school performance in Cyprus. In a word the answer is no, there are no equivalent reports. Beware also of the glowing reports on schools written by education journalists in The Cyprus Mail etc. They are advertisements that are written by the schools. I've contributed quite a few posts on schooling in Cyprus which can be accessed by clicking on my name and 'reveal all posts by'. Hope that helps...


----------



## happyone

*Junior/primary school*

Hi all,
We havent made the move yet but are looking at junior schools in the Larnaca area. I have a 4 and 5 year old. What is the starting age for schools in Cyprus and can anyone recommend a good international school in the Larnaca area.
Happyone


----------



## kimonas

happyone said:


> Hi all,
> We havent made the move yet but are looking at junior schools in the Larnaca area. I have a 4 and 5 year old. What is the starting age for schools in Cyprus and can anyone recommend a good international school in the Larnaca area.
> Happyone



There are three International Schools in Larnaca, each with its own character, advantages and drawbacks. Parents sing their praises and complain about them in equal measure and there is really no substitute for visiting each and making up your own mind - each can be found on the internet and have websites with useful information. The schools are:

Mediterranean Schools (Med Pre-Primary, Med Junior and Med High)
Pascal English School
American Academy (Junior School)

Pascal (as far as I know) is a secondary school only and does not have junior provision reducing your choice to two. Please see earlier posts on this thread for information on the State system (there are many state run junior schools in Larnaca, but of course all instruction is in Greek).

Good luck on making your choices!


----------



## sstrawberrymilkshake

I have a 18 year old daughter who goes to ISOP and a 9 year old who goes to the local greek school in Tsada. 

When we moved here nearly 2 years ago we had no choice but to put my eldest in private school as she needed to sit her A levels so that she could get into Uni to be a vet. When she first started she found it very hard as the system is very different and the work much harder than it is in the UK. I have heard that the GCSE's are harder scored than in the UK as well. Thankfully she settled in well although she did have a few problems with a couple of teachers not explaining things to her properly. This was resolved after a chat in the right ear. She is now just away to sit her final exams and is doing great.

One thing to remember regarding fees though is that after you pay your yearly fees there is also school uniform, books, compulsory trips and exam fees which have to be paid for on top. All in all you can expect to have to pay around an extra 2000 euro on top.

We decided to send my youngest to the local greek school as we wanted her to integrate and learn the language. At the start she could hardly speak a word of greek but we found the teachers very helpful as she was the only british child at the school. She is now pretty fluent and doing brilliantly. The only thing we have had a problem with is some bullying. Cypriot schools are like english ones 20/30 years ago. There is very little playground supervison and children are left to sort things out for themselves, but to be fair i think it makes for a stronger child in the end... after all it didnt do us any harm!!! 
Hope this info helps 

shirley xx


----------



## carantay

*Places available in small private school*

As my post 2nd March 2009 I mentioned my daughter goes to a new school
in Emba. Due to the credit crunch a couple of families have had to return to
the uk. so they have 3-4 places available. If anyone is interested please
pm me and i will give you contact details.

Many Thanks


----------



## amelanie

woodsym1 said:


> ]
> 
> hi my daughter is 7 and son 11 and i have put them in greek local school in Konia and they are doing good -have been there a few weeks now .. my only disappointment is no after school club .. I lived in South Africa for 15 years and i went to international school and found it so hard to become friends with the locals and found that english clung to english and needed so much extra tutuion were i had friends who went to local schools and did ok .. well early days yet -but think local schools are ok !


Hi, we are a British family currently living in KZN, South Africa.After your 15 years here how did you adapt to life in Cyprus?We are looking to move at the end of this year but I know I will miss the lifestyle and people here.What made you leave?

Our girls are 10 and 7 and attend the Waldorf school here.I am considering homeschooling or a local village school.I really dont want them at a strict international,they are too used to being free!Our children are pretty m uch the same age so I would love to know how they like their new life?!

regards,
Anita


----------



## samtico

woodsym1 said:


> ]
> 
> hi my daughter is 7 and son 11 and i have put them in greek local school in Konia and they are doing good -have been there a few weeks now .. my only disappointment is no after school club .. I lived in South Africa for 15 years and i went to international school and found it so hard to become friends with the locals and found that english clung to english and needed so much extra tutuion were i had friends who went to local schools and did ok .. well early days yet -but think local schools are ok !


Hi can i just ask how your children are doing now a local school, have they settled ok? My fianc'e and i are moving out to paphos hopefully very soon my house is on the market at the moment, the reason that i am asking about your children is that i have a boy age 7 and a girl age 11 and i want to send them to the local school but i am worried that they will struggle with the language, would appriciate some feed back from you as your children are the same age. thanks.


----------



## Cherie

samtico said:


> Hi can i just ask how your children are doing now a local school, have they settled ok? My fianc'e and i are moving out to paphos hopefully very soon my house is on the market at the moment, the reason that i am asking about your children is that i have a boy age 7 and a girl age 11 and i want to send them to the local school but i am worried that they will struggle with the language, would appriciate some feed back from you as your children are the same age. thanks.


Hi

I am due to move to Paphos in July/Aug and I have decided to put my daughter who is 12 in Emba high School as I have found that the local Greek schools cater very well for the English and people I have spoken to have advised me to put mine in because they have children that go and everything is ok

Cherie


----------



## theresoon

Hi! I started looking at elementary schools in Nicosia and wanted the experts- Kimonas - or anyone else who might know opinion. I want a school that is not very strick, helps kids learn rather than force things down their throat, has a lot of activities like music and sports.

I went to see a private Greek school today with a friend who thought it would be perfect for her kids and was not only disappointed but depressed too. I have never seen such a ghetto school before and I moved here from Brooklyn. It was more like a prison rather than a school. No computer on sight, no yard, no trees and worst of all the kids bathrooms (1 & 2 grade) stunk really horrible eventhough the school was closed for some religous holiday.

Thanks
Dina


----------



## kimonas

I'm not too familiar with the elementary system in Nicosia. I would ask why you are seeking a private Greek elementary, as the state schools are considered to be good and well equipped? If you are opting for private English medium the choice is narrow, one school has recently been closed temporarily whilst it seeks better premises, and the other has a very long waiting list but has an excellent reputation. If you are happy with a Greek based curriculum, the state system should be able to offer a place (with the added benefit of it being free).


----------



## theresoon

Hi Kimona,

I wasn't looking for a Greek private but my friend was and I figured I had nothing to lose in seeing it. I am looking for an English elementary. Which is the one with the excellent reputation? My oldest has just turned three so I can be on a waiting list. I don't want them at the state system as my personal experiences were not the best. Was it Highgate that closed; Another friend had gone there for a tour and was told that the school will be closing down. When I went they told me they will be moving but didn't know where to.


----------



## saouadi

*Elementary School in Nicosia*



theresoon said:


> Hi! I started looking at elementary schools in Nicosia and wanted the experts- Kimonas - or anyone else who might know opinion. I want a school that is not very strick, helps kids learn rather than force things down their throat, has a lot of activities like music and sports.
> 
> I went to see a private Greek school today with a friend who thought it would be perfect for her kids and was not only disappointed but depressed too. I have never seen such a ghetto school before and I moved here from Brooklyn. It was more like a prison rather than a school. No computer on sight, no yard, no trees and worst of all the kids bathrooms (1 & 2 grade) stunk really horrible eventhough the school was closed for some religous holiday.
> 
> Thanks
> Dina


Hello:

We are moving to Nicosia in a month. I am looking for a school for my kids.
My oldest kids are 8 (3rd grade) and 5 (Kindergarten). I also have twins that are going to turn 3 in September. We will be in Cyprus for 7 months and we would like to hear from you regarding schools that would be recommended and schools to stay away from. The ones we are currently interested in are (from looking at the web, knowing that we might not be lucky enough to have choices this late in the game)....

The American Academy Nicosia (waiting list according to an email I received from them)
The American International School
The Falcon school
The Junior School (waiting list according to their web site)
The English school

We are not sure whether the twins will be in school or not....

Any suggestions from anyone in this forum would be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## kimonas

Yes it is Highgate that is currently being relocated and is temporarily closed. I'd heard that they intended to move into the premises previously occupied by the Rainbow school (which are very cramped). The Junior School has the best reputation but fees and waiting lists to match. There is a hefty non-returnable application fee - friends of ours told me that you have to apply when you're thinking of maybe starting a family (ie before the child is born) but I'm sure they were exaggerating for effect.

The choice of private english medium pre-primary schools is better in the Larnaca district where there are larger populations of expats. The Med-Preprimary has moved into new premises last year - it houses a Kintergarten, pre-primary and the first 2 grades of the Junior School. It has soft-playroom, junior computer suite, interactive whiteboard, outside play ground and the curriculum includes music, drama - they don't have spacious outside grounds, but are very close to the sea for supervised sand castle mornings etc. and there are many additional activities organised by the staff (there is an outside play ground full of activity toys climbing frames etc and a rubberised surface). If you're not tied to Nicosia, they may well be worth a look.

Good Luck!


----------



## theresoon

Hi Kimonas, I would love to move to Larnaca - that's where my husband found a job, but all my leads so far are for Nicosia or Limassol and also the build-in-babysitter is only available in Nicosia for us.

As for Highgate; have they already closed? before the year is over? Where do the students go till the school is out? As for moving to the Rainbow prison oops! I meant school that doesn't make much sense. Where is Rainbow going to go? How are they going to cramp all those students that go to Highgate into Rainbow. The Rainbow lady that showed us around didn't mention anything about moving while the Highgate lady did. 

About Junior school's waiting list I am not sure how real it is as I met two sets of parents who applied last minute and were both admitted as another kid had relocated as his parents were in the UN.

Saouadi, the English school is a secondary school. If you are going back to the US, I heard that the American International is the only one that follows the US system. I was told it's also the most expensive.


----------



## theresoon

Yes it is Highgate that is currently being relocated and is temporarily closed. I'd heard that they intended to move into the premises previously occupied by the Rainbow school (which are very cramped). The Junior School has the best reputation but fees and waiting lists to match. There is a hefty non-returnable application fee - friends of ours told me that you have to apply when you're thinking of maybe starting a family (ie before the child is born) but I'm sure they were exaggerating for effect.

Kimonas, you are so right! Highgate's website says they are moving into Rainbow and for high school into Philips college. Junior school told me they don't have anything open for 2010 and they are already accepting applications for 2013.

Saouadi, will keep you posted of my findings.


----------



## saouadi

*Thanks*



theresoon said:


> Yes it is Highgate that is currently being relocated and is temporarily closed. I'd heard that they intended to move into the premises previously occupied by the Rainbow school (which are very cramped). The Junior School has the best reputation but fees and waiting lists to match. There is a hefty non-returnable application fee - friends of ours told me that you have to apply when you're thinking of maybe starting a family (ie before the child is born) but I'm sure they were exaggerating for effect.
> 
> Kimonas, you are so right! Highgate's website says they are moving into Rainbow and for high school into Philips college. Junior school told me they don't have anything open for 2010 and they are already accepting applications for 2013.
> 
> Saouadi, will keep you posted of my findings.


Thank you so much Theresoon..We will be arriving in Cyprus the end of the month and I am getting a little nervous about finding a school for the kids...My three choices would be:

American International
American Academy
Junior School

I understand that the American International School is the only one that follows a typical US curriculum..However, given the age of my kids, I do not think it matters that much...I want them to have a good experience..that's all...Any info about the American Academy Nicosia???

Cheers...


----------



## carolegan

carantay said:


> Hi i have answered your post requesting this HI


Hi is the school you are talking about the EPEC in Emba ? if so my children are starting there in Sept they are 6 12 and 13 and i would love to hear how other children are getting on there my kids are really looking forward to it and the teachers seem really really nice


----------



## carantay

carolegan said:


> Hi is the school you are talking about the EPEC in Emba ? if so my children are starting there in Sept they are 6 12 and 13 and i would love to hear how other children are getting on there my kids are really looking forward to it and the teachers seem really really nice


Hi Yes thats the one my daughter has only been there a few months and
has come on leaps and bounds unfortunately she didn't get on with the
local school which is all she has known. the teachers as you said are 
really nice and are dedicated to their pupils as it's a small school they get
one to one attention when needed all the children seem very happy there
so thats a good sign in itself. Hope to meet you and your children in
september.


----------



## carolegan

carantay said:


> Hi Yes thats the one my daughter has only been there a few months and
> has come on leaps and bounds unfortunately she didn't get on with the
> local school which is all she has known. the teachers as you said are
> really nice and are dedicated to their pupils as it's a small school they get
> one to one attention when needed all the children seem very happy there
> so thats a good sign in itself. Hope to meet you and your children in
> september.


Thank You for your reply, I am so relieved to hear you say that about the school it really helps as you cant help but worry that you make the right decisions for your children, I did take the youngest to Peyia elementary with the intention of sending her there but didnt feel very welcomed it would have been nice for her to learn Greek but i think this school will be great for all three of them. looking forward to meeting you and your daughter Carol x


----------



## theresoon

saouadi said:


> Thank you so much Theresoon..We will be arriving in Cyprus the end of the month and I am getting a little nervous about finding a school for the kids...My three choices would be:
> 
> American International
> American Academy
> Junior School
> 
> I understand that the American International School is the only one that follows a typical US curriculum..However, given the age of my kids, I do not think it matters that much...I want them to have a good experience..that's all...Any info about the American Academy Nicosia???
> 
> Cheers...


Will visit Junior, American International and Junior Grammar school this week. American Academy has not called me back yet. Will keep you posted, but if they don't call back this week I'll be in NYC next week and they close after that.


----------



## saouadi

theresoon said:


> Will visit Junior, American International and Junior Grammar school this week. American Academy has not called me back yet. Will keep you posted, but if they don't call back this week I'll be in NYC next week and they close after that.


Thank you so much Theresoon..I do appreciate you keeping me posted. We will be leaving for Cyprus in less than 3 weeks..My wife and I are excited but the older boys aren't...They will miss their friends..I am thinking of having them in a summer program in one of the schools to make new friends....

Again thank you for the info....


----------



## Lazer

*Class Sizes in Cyprus*

Hi,

Can anyone tell me what the class sizes are like in the local primary schools (dimotiko)? We are considering the villages on the edge of Paphos and are hoping there won't be 30 kids to a class like here...

Lazer


----------



## chello

kimonas said:


> I'm not too familiar with the elementary system in Nicosia. I would ask why you are seeking a private Greek elementary, as the state schools are considered to be good and well equipped? If you are opting for private English medium the choice is narrow, one school has recently been closed temporarily whilst it seeks better premises, and the other has a very long waiting list but has an excellent reputation. If you are happy with a Greek based curriculum, the state system should be able to offer a place (with the added benefit of it being free).


Dear kimonas,

Pls. help us by recommending a Greek state school in Nicosia. We have 3 children ages : 10,14,16 and cannot afford to have them at private schools.  We currently live in Larnaca, but shall move to Nicosia during the summer, as both my husband and me have jobs there. If you could recommend a school, we'll go and see it and rent our apartment nearby. I'm sure there are differences between schools. We would like our children to be in a caring environment. Greek language will be difficult anyways !

Thanks for any help


----------



## kimonas

The age of your children will mean two schools unless your 10 year old can be advanced a year into secondary - unwise however as it would be better if anything to put them back a year in order to give them a chance to get to grips with the language. The better schools are in Acropolis and Engomi areas. There are not many British ex-pats in Nicosian schools, but the schools are getting more multi-cultural as there are a large number of children now from Eastern Europe and further afield as there are many foreign workers in the Capital (as elsewhere). 

They will find the language barrier challenging as Greek is widely considered to be among the most difficult languages for native English speakers to acquire. Primary aged children often cope quite well, but older teenagers often find the school experience in Cyprus alienating. 
What jobs have you got lined up? Bear in mind that the school hours might not fit in with work, and some juggling might be needed - some private schools offer afternoon 'institute' classes which are relatively cheap, and in fact many Cypriot children attend them at extra cost as well as morning school. Schools run from 7:30 - 1:00 or 1:30. The Institutes run from 2:30-5:30. 

If you have a school in mind, let me know and I'll ask my wife to check out the school - the teachers at most schools change year on year, making the character of the schools (and their reputations) in a constant state of flux - so what might be a good school one year, might rapidly lose its shine the next if the particular assortment of teachers don't work well together.


----------



## chello

Thanks very much for your answer. We are from Eastern Europe.  Cyprus is great, but we cannot afford the Private English/American Schools unfortunately. 
I would like my children to have a good time and make friends. The school report doesn't matter, as each year we will go home and they will take exams at their old school. This is how we arranged it.
Is there a school with more English lessons ? They have learned English at home, but do not speak Greek at all.
Acropolis and Engomi - we will look. Anything more we should know ? So the little one has to go to a different school.  When I searched for International Schools I saw that they are usually at one location from age 3 to 18. Is there a Cypriot local school like that ? I wish they could all be at one location.
We work all day, from 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 pm, that's why I would like to live near the school, so the children can walk home when school finishes.
Thanks for any information, best regards


----------



## worldtraveler

Anyone know when the school year runs in Cyprus? When we were in the states, it was Mid-August to late May. WHile in the UK, its been a more year-round system of Sept through July, with occasional breaks. 

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## chello

Generally from September to mid June with the following holidays:

Back to School Monday 1 September 2008 
Cyprus Independence Day Wednesday 1 October 2008 
The Ochi Day Tuesday 28 October 2008 
Christmas Holidays Tuesday 23 December 2008 to
Tuesday 6 January 2009 
The Three Holy Hierarchs Friday 30 January 2009 
Green Monday Monday 2 March 2009 
Greek Independence Day Wednesday 25 March 2009 
Greek Cypriot National Day Wednesday 1 April 2009 
Greek Orthodox Good Friday Friday 17 April 2009 
Greek Orthodox Easter Monday Monday 20 April 2009 
Labour Day/May Day Friday 1 May 2009 
Holy Spirit Monday Monday 8 June 2009 
Pentacost/Kataklysmos Thursday 11 June 2009 
Summer Break Friday 19 June 2009


----------



## Sunshine2

carantay said:


> I have just put my daughter in this school after
> her being in cypriot school for 2 years which she
> didn't cope well. This school has been running
> for about 2 months and it's capacity is 16 pupils
> so as she only new cypriot schooling she gets
> the attention which is required for her to catch
> up. Unlike some i was not impressed with the
> International School but thats just my opinion
> over rated and over priced.


Hi...
New to this .... please excuse any mistakes!
We are hoping to relocate in Jan 2010 and am in the process of contacting the private schools to arrange a visit in Oct 09, I have spoken to ISOP, American Academy in Paphos, Pegusus and today St Georges, I would be really interested in finding out more information regarding the one in Emba that your daughter goes to.... what is the name of it and do they have a web site or phone number? 
Any help and advise is really appreciated, this is one of the crucial parts when relocating with kids as you will know and want to get it right the first time.
Thanks ...


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

I just came across this article from May 29th Cyprus Mail that many may find useful in making a decision regarding schools. It is about the American Academy and its status in Paphos - also mentions Limassol School too: 

http://www.cyprus-mail.com/news/main.php?id=45903&cat_id=1


----------



## kerry-marie

hi woodsym1...sorry to reply on an old post but i am looking at konia also...my children are 8 and 11,how have things gone since they started?? did they speak much greek before hand? im hoping to move over in the next few weeks..are you still in that area and would you recommend it? i have so many questions,sorry....thanks kerry


----------



## gareth.u

*Schools in Paphos*



MIKE H said:


> Hi all, we have made contact with the International School of Paphos, does anybody have children in the school who could give us some honest feedback on the school and its pass rates. We were quoted nearly 5000 euros per year (seems quite expensive) are you paying this?
> I would appreciate any feedback Thanks Mike


Cannot say much about the ISP, but the only alternative is the Private American School. My grand daughter (14) has been there for the last year and absolutely loves it. By all accounts their exam results will be really good this year. It's a small school, with kinder garten, primary and secondary sections. About 125 in the secondary but offer full UK syllabus for IGCSE and GCE 'A' level+. Contact phone number is 00357 26930709
Hope this is of some help.
Garethlane:


----------



## Shirley77

sstrawberrymilkshake said:


> I have a 18 year old daughter who goes to ISOP and a 9 year old who goes to the local greek school in Tsada.
> 
> When we moved here nearly 2 years ago we had no choice but to put my eldest in private school as she needed to sit her A levels so that she could get into Uni to be a vet. When she first started she found it very hard as the system is very different and the work much harder than it is in the UK. I have heard that the GCSE's are harder scored than in the UK as well. Thankfully she settled in well although she did have a few problems with a couple of teachers not explaining things to her properly. This was resolved after a chat in the right ear. She is now just away to sit her final exams and is doing great.
> 
> One thing to remember regarding fees though is that after you pay your yearly fees there is also school uniform, books, compulsory trips and exam fees which have to be paid for on top. All in all you can expect to have to pay around an extra 2000 euro on top.
> 
> We decided to send my youngest to the local greek school as we wanted her to integrate and learn the language. At the start she could hardly speak a word of greek but we found the teachers very helpful as she was the only british child at the school. She is now pretty fluent and doing brilliantly. The only thing we have had a problem with is some bullying. Cypriot schools are like english ones 20/30 years ago. There is very little playground supervison and children are left to sort things out for themselves, but to be fair i think it makes for a stronger child in the end... after all it didnt do us any harm!!!
> Hope this info helps
> 
> shirley xx


Hi
Just reading through all threads on Schools and we are in the same position as you. We hope to be in Paphos next summer and put our eldest daughter who will be 16 into ISOP to do her A Levels and our youngest into Greek School as she will be 10. I was just wondering will your youngest do extra tuition to sit GCSES or will you send them to ISOP when they go to secondary school? Is it easy to get extra tuition for GCSES?
I would appreciate any feedback or advice regarding schooling over there.

Many thanks


----------



## Chilminder

Shirley77 said:


> Hi
> Just reading through all threads on Schools and we are in the same position as you. We hope to be in Paphos next summer and put our eldest daughter who will be 16 into ISOP to do her A Levels and our youngest into Greek School as she will be 10. I was just wondering will your youngest do extra tuition to sit GCSES or will you send them to ISOP when they go to secondary school? Is it easy to get extra tuition for GCSES?
> I would appreciate any feedback or advice regarding schooling over there.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi I was nearly ten when I went to Greek school i was put back a year which hasnt affected me in the slightest, and i didnt speak a word of greek and i am fluent now. the education systems over here are a lot different than england and in my opinion they are much better. I loved greek school the locals were really helpful as were the teachers and i made great friends too. I did get bullied occassionally but nothing like the bullies are in england. I went to the gymnasium which is the middle school and sat my exams not knowing they were the equivalent of gcse's. My mum sent me to england to do my alevels there as the system over here for alevels isnt as good as they lack in variety and choices etc. 

I arrived in England with my Cypriot certificate at one of the leading colleges in leeds and they said they had just got a new system in which converts foreign qualifications and I was told that anything that was c or above was equivalent to a gcse. Meaning in total I had sat 18 gcse's, which is compulsary and I had 13 A's, 4 B's and a C. 

My English is fine and I had a major advantage in england as I spoke Greek and I also had nealry double the gcses they had there. I thought I was going to struggle to get into a college yet it helped me a lot. It also enabled me to take 6 Alevels rather than the suggested 3 or 4 and I took 2 Alevels un assisted without any teaching in Greek and Ancient Greek mythology, which on the off chance I had already done here as Gcse material. The standard of maths and all the sciences over here in the Greek schools are 2 years ahead than england, which means to gain my alevels I was just repeating what I had already done which was fantastic and meant I finished with excellent grades.

The universities are always looking for someone that stands out and I did because of my grades and because I spoke Greek but I was English which they found interesting, I got placements at all 5 universities I applied to within a few weeks. I would recommend Greek school to anyone that has young children, it is truly the best thing my mum ever did, the locals respect me more for it, it has also made my life over here much easier, no language barrier and I love being able to converse in both languages without any difficulties. 

Being introduced to 2 different cultures has also helped me shape my own ideas and thoughts and made me more independent. the first months are he hardest but within 6 months she should be fluent.  good luck to you and your family


----------



## Donegal

*International School of Paphos*



MIKE H said:


> Hi all, we have made contact with the International School of Paphos, does anybody have children in the school who could give us some honest feedback on the school and its pass rates. We were quoted nearly 5000 euros per year (seems quite expensive) are you paying this?
> I would appreciate any feedback Thanks Mike


Hi Mike
We send my Grandaughter to the school and she just loves it, she's 7! The teaching staff are very good and do have an interest in the children, there are always things that you like about a school and those that you don't. 

The head would appear to want to charge as much as possible for things like school kit that must have the logo on, like skirts which you can buy much cheaper outside of school so that kind of petty profiteering is not so good.

as far as the education goes, we are very happy with Megs progress and she has come on leaps and bounds and she thoroughly loves going to school ( Must admit I never did) in fact she can't wait for the holidays to be over.

The school does do some marvelous school concerts which involves all of the children again a nice touch.

It has been said that for the older children the standard is not high enough but I can't really comment on that as we have no real insight to that and it could just be some - something you would need to check out if you're children are in that bracket.
Overall we are very happy with the school.
Good Luck


----------



## MIKE H

Thanks for the feedback my daughter starts in September Thanks Mike


Donegal said:


> Hi Mike
> We send my Grandaughter to the school and she just loves it, she's 7! The teaching staff are very good and do have an interest in the children, there are always things that you like about a school and those that you don't.
> 
> The head would appear to want to charge as much as possible for things like school kit that must have the logo on, like skirts which you can buy much cheaper outside of school so that kind of petty profiteering is not so good.
> 
> as far as the education goes, we are very happy with Megs progress and she has come on leaps and bounds and she thoroughly loves going to school ( Must admit I never did) in fact she can't wait for the holidays to be over.
> 
> The school does do some marvelous school concerts which involves all of the children again a nice touch.
> 
> It has been said that for the older children the standard is not high enough but I can't really comment on that as we have no real insight to that and it could just be some - something you would need to check out if you're children are in that bracket.
> Overall we are very happy with the school.
> Good Luck


----------



## daveayre

hi, does anyone know of a school in Emba near chlorakas, been told of one there which takes english kids, but unable to find any info on it


----------



## carolegan

daveayre said:


> hi, does anyone know of a school in Emba near chlorakas, been told of one there which takes english kids, but unable to find any info on it


Hi yes its called EPEC next to easy living shop only 18 kids in the school my 3 go there but its full and there is a waiting list


----------



## chello

carolegan said:


> Hi yes its called EPEC next to easy living shop only 18 kids in the school my 3 go there but its full and there is a waiting list


If you are in Nicosia I can recommend Highgate Primary they moved to new premises to Akropolis area. All the teachers are really nice, a very good and caring environment.


----------



## theresoon

chello said:


> If you are in Nicosia I can recommend Highgate Primary they moved to new premises to Akropolis area. All the teachers are really nice, a very good and caring environment.


Have you actually seen their "new" building?


----------



## chello

theresoon said:


> Have you actually seen their "new" building?


Yes, it is beside Rainbow school.


----------



## theresoon

chello said:


> Yes, it is beside Rainbow school.



Beside?> They told me they will be sharing the same building. Was I misinformed? Maybe I'll have to go check it out again.


----------



## chello

theresoon said:


> Beside?> They told me they will be sharing the same building. Was I misinformed? Maybe I'll have to go check it out again.


You are right. They are in the same building, but they are totally separated from the other school. Besides, they have the old Highgate teachers and students and my children are very happy.


----------



## theresoon

chello said:


> You are right. They are in the same building, but they are totally separated from the other school. Besides, they have the old Highgate teachers and students and my children are very happy.


We still have a couple of years to go but I didn't like that Rainbow - I had looked at it before Highgate had moved there - has no real yard. Had I still been in Brooklyn that would be acceptable but in Nicosia no. I also don't like that they do share with the other school. I did like Highgate when I had taken a look at it before they moved. I hope they will move again before it's time for us to go.


----------



## chello

theresoon said:


> We still have a couple of years to go but I didn't like that Rainbow - I had looked at it before Highgate had moved there - has no real yard. Had I still been in Brooklyn that would be acceptable but in Nicosia no. I also don't like that they do share with the other school. I did like Highgate when I had taken a look at it before they moved. I hope they will move again before it's time for us to go.


OK.  If they move again, we'll move with them. As for me, it is not the premises which counts, but the people !


----------



## daveayre

sounds just right, not too big and intimidating , its gonna be strange enough for my daughter she is 8 years old,will look in to that place - thankyou very much for info:clap2:


----------



## theresoon

chello said:


> OK.  If they move again, we'll move with them. As for me, it is not the premises which counts, but the people !



I consider everything especially when it comes to the kids and when it's private. Sorry, I was really disappointed that they moved there instead of somewhere with more space and that they actually have to share the building with that particular school which I wouldn't even consider even if it was free.

I am only saying this in the hopes that as a parent you can mention it to the right people so that they will start looking for a more appropriate location that matches their educational excellence.


----------



## carolegan

carolegan said:


> Hi yes its called EPEC next to easy living shop only 18 kids in the school my 3 go there but its full and there is a waiting list



Hi just incase you were still looking for the school I have been told there are now places available


----------



## Adenexpat

if you live in limassol the best school is Grammar school.


----------



## mike on tour

Anyone else thought about ' Home Ed " - i educated my own son for Years and enjoyed the experience ( details Education Otherwise - Home Education Support Charity ) - Had to go for a serious 'op' 2 years ago so put him into a UK Boarding School - and folk ' friends and family ' were amazed that he was getting 'B" Grades in subjects despite the fact we never stuck to 'school 'subjects ' - its a different way of life but can work 

Mike


----------



## MaryD

Hello! I'm new to the site. My husband has just started work in Limassol and myself and our two daughters will be moving over at Easter. I'm visiting next week to try and get a handle on the schools. Our eldest is currently reception age.

We have heard various good and not so good things about schools in Limassol but the general opinion "out there" appears to be Heritage, Foley's and American Academy in that order. I'm also keen on the Red Dragon which doesn't yet have a high profile. Can anyone with current experience of any of these schools add any pearls of wisdom to help us?

Many thanks, Mary


----------



## louise antoniou

*Schools in Limassol*

Hi Mary,

I'm glad you've asked this! We too are looking to move over this year (end May/June time) and I have been scouring the Internet. I have come up with the same schools as you as well as Logos. However, I really liked the feel from the website of the Red Dragon School and would like some feedback from that. I have three children, ages 9, 6 and 4. This is primarily for my 9 year old. I'm going to try and send the youngest two to Greek school. My husband is a Cypriot living in the UK but his mum and sister live in Limassol and we've decided to 'give it a go'.

Hope we get some 'pearls of wisdom' too!

Louise





MaryD said:


> Hello! I'm new to the site. My husband has just started work in Limassol and myself and our two daughters will be moving over at Easter. I'm visiting next week to try and get a handle on the schools. Our eldest is currently reception age.
> 
> We have heard various good and not so good things about schools in Limassol but the general opinion "out there" appears to be Heritage, Foley's and American Academy in that order. I'm also keen on the Red Dragon which doesn't yet have a high profile. Can anyone with current experience of any of these schools add any pearls of wisdom to help us?
> 
> Many thanks, Mary


----------



## Miles and Sue

we are a year into our adventure and my 2 children have done a year in the local school and have settled in well they have greek lessons in school every day and could read and write within a couple of months they can now understand a lot of what is said to them when we are out and about and are starting to talk back to people, it is "Supposed" to take 2 years to learn from start to finish so half way there! 

My youngest plays football for Peyia's youth team and is the only expat on the team and loves it - most of the kids on the team are from the local school and make him feel welcome and part of it all.

Big choice is do you want your kids to be part of the local area and know the locals or go to the international schools and be a life long expat not an easy choice


----------



## barry58

Miles and Sue said:


> we were fully intending to send our 2 to ISOP but after much soul searching and visiting various schools, reading the forums and talking to people out here we took the plunge and sent our 2 to the local school in peyia, they do not speak greek but the school give them intensive greek lessons (every day) they also put them back a year in their education so they do not fall behind in other words the first year they learn greek and then carry on from where they were. the local school has 45 english kids who all live local this was a major factor in our decision as we felt that they would settle in easier if they had friends locally. - so far so good.
> 
> we are also attending greek lessons run at the school - it is hard going !


Hi we are looking at starting our 5 year old at school but are not sure where, do you have any more info on this school thanks.As we are planning on moving later this year.


----------



## MaryD

*Results of field work ...*

I just wanted to thank everyone for taking the time to respond here or via PM. It has been very informative and interesting - and all grist to the mill as they say. I was over in Limassol 3 weeks ago and visited American Academy, Red Dragon and Heritage. Foley's informed me that they had no places so I didn't go there.

I had heard detrimental things about AA so viewed them with some caution. The school appeared very professional although I was told more about how they assess the children than perhaps I wanted to(!) and didn't therefore get such a feel for the pastoral side of the school. I visited at break time so the children were outside playing in characteristically vigorous fashion. I somehow felt it was a little too vigorous for my liking, but I might just be a sensitive soul!

Red Dragon is undoubtably shabby on the eye, but as I'd been impressed by their website, I remained impressed by the ethos and attitude that I felt in the school. It definitely has a family feel and a very happy atmosphere. Various things have always attracted me to it - the small class sizes, the impression that as a parent I could get really involved in the school, and aspects of the pricing structure (e.g. lunch provided; no charges for books; discounts for subsequent children/ early payment). I also have a 2 year old and currently they would be happy to offer her a place for 2 days a week, for example, until such time as someone asked for a full-time place. I liked this flexibility of attitude rather than the all-or-nothing approach.

It is impossible not to be impressed by Heritage's position and facilities. Again it had a very professional and warm atmosphere, although with 3 reception classes (=72 children) it's difficult to see how they can maintain a true "family" feel.

I left feeling that I would be happy, on an educational level, with either Red Dragon or Heritage, but I knew where my heart was.

I look forward to seeing many of you soon. My girls and I arrive in Cyprus on March 19th (if I don't have a nervous breakdown by then!) so my daughter will get a few sessions in before Easter before starting full-time after the holiday.

Mary


----------



## Guest

Hi All, 

We have just returned back from Paphos and spent two weeks searching for a villa to rent and schools. 

My children will be ages 3 and 8 when we move over.

We looked at St Georges Institute in the Sea caves area and was so impressed with this school it teaches from Reception to Year 11, it only has a total number of about 50 pupils really small classes, we thought this was the school for our children until we looked at The International School of Paphos, The school is new and big but I was impressed with the facilties the school has so my 7 year ols son sat a 3 hour test to see if he would be accepted which I thought was a bit extreme at such a young age but it didn't seem to bother him, we got the Results a few day's later and he passed and they accepted him so we were really pleased.

Then a few days later we decided to look at the American Academy the new school will be completed in September 2010 ready for the new term, and again we walked away really impressed with this school. We have been told the classes will be no larger than 20 pupils in the new building, I spoke to a parent who's sons has been attending the school for the last 5 years and loves it and her daughter has been there the past 4 years.

After a stressfull 2 weeks we have now chosen the American Academy. There are so many other small private schools if thats what your looking for and we learned so much in our two weeks we spent there.

All the three schools fees are roughly the same once you have paid for term fees books etc roughly starting from 4K reception up to 7K senior school. If i can help just ask?

Regards Lynda


----------



## Cherie

Hi Lynda
There is a new Private Institute opening up in Peyia Village a very nice School set in a beautiful Cypriot Courtyard. The fees are the cheapest and the education is of a high standard ages 3yrs-16yrs. You say the fees are the same as the international and American School, I have friends who had there children in both and found the fees quite high and I know of a number of children who have left the American Acadamy because their parents weren't happy. Sorry to put a dampner on things but I'm sure you will pick the best one for your children. Good luck with everything else. Have you found your new home here?

Cherie


----------



## Guest

HI Cherie, 

We have we are only renting for a few years moving to Secret Valley sooooo excited... we must have viewed about 60 villas and feel in love with this one the day before we were due home, hope its not too far out the way? 

We went and viewed the American school ( the old one) and liked wot we heard and saw? so fingers crossed however Ive emailed loads of questions to them and no one ever gets back to you... think this is quite normal in Cyprus now......

We never knew there was a new school in Peyia, we looked at moving to Peyia its a lovely place but couldnt seem to find something we liked ( too fussy).... wish I knew this sooner as I did find a stunning villa up nr the Sea caves which we nearly went for but too far from American school... wish I knew about this school? Is it a small school, I love the idea of small schools but what does concern me is when they get to Senior school, I feel the schools will not have the facilities to teach Chemistry, Biology, scicence as the small schools never seemed to have all equipment however I might be wrong?

Can you please let me know the Name of the new school or website.... what are there fee's any idea... The American Fees are high, we chose this school as it was highly recommended I hope it turns out to be a good school, otherwise ill be house searching agin next year and changing schools which can be very upsetting for the children?

Do You have any small Children?

Im hoping to meet lots of new freinds, that I could maybe meet through the day every now & then for coffee, shopping whilst the children are at school, and maybe do stuff with the kids at the weekend every now and then? 

Rgs Lynda


----------



## Cherie

Hi Lynda

The School is called The Private Institute, The Learning Centre, Peyia I know this because I have found out all about it as my granddaughter will be three next year. The fees are €100 per week and the phone number is 00357 96349273 not sure if I can pass this on, on here. I am very lucky because I have my imediate family here with me my eldest son is 24years he's here with his wife and granddaughter he is a footballer here but they are back in the UK to have my second granddaughter then all back to Cyprus the end of June for the begining of the football season. My middle son is nearly 18 years and works training to be a mechanic and also in the family business Property management & Rentals and my youngest is 13 years a girl who goes to St george the one you looked at. It is a wonderful place for Children to grow up in. I'm sure you will be very happy it's a much slower pace of lifestyle here. Hope all goes well for you

Regards
Cherie


----------



## Guest

Cherie said:


> Hi Lynda
> 
> The School is called The Private Institute, The Learning Centre, Peyia I know this because I have found out all about it as my granddaughter will be three next year. The fees are €100 per week and the phone number is 00357 96349273 not sure if I can pass this on, on here. I am very lucky because I have my imediate family here with me my eldest son is 24years he's here with his wife and granddaughter he is a footballer here but they are back in the UK to have my second granddaughter then all back to Cyprus the end of June for the begining of the football season. My middle son is nearly 18 years and works training to be a mechanic and also in the family business Property management & Rentals and my youngest is 13 years a girl who goes to St george the one you looked at. It is a wonderful place for Children to grow up in. I'm sure you will be very happy it's a much slower pace of lifestyle here. Hope all goes well for you
> 
> Regards
> Cherie


Hi Cherie, 

Ive PM you


----------



## Guest

gareth.u said:


> Cannot say much about the ISP, but the only alternative is the Private American School. My grand daughter (14) has been there for the last year and absolutely loves it. By all accounts their exam results will be really good this year. It's a small school, with kinder garten, primary and secondary sections. About 125 in the secondary but offer full UK syllabus for IGCSE and GCE 'A' level+. Contact phone number is 00357 26930709
> Hope this is of some help.
> Garethlane:


Hi Gareth, 

I replying from an old thread but hoping you wil give me lots of info.... Im moving over 1st June ( 15 days) and we have chosen the American School Paphos (new build) for my eldest who's 8 and the nursery for the little one? Is your grandaughter still attending this school and still loving it!! Do you know what the exam results were as I have asked the school several times for pass rates and no one sems to want to send me these in fact there pretty crap at answering any questions by email! although Tina in Admin has been very helpfull. 

I hope I have choose the right school for my children, I did look at St George school which everyone raves about and I did think it was a fantastic school but what put me off was the small environment, It worried me that when my son finally leaves school would be be able to cope with large Environments ie uni, work? as being used to such a small environment? and did not seem to have the huge facilities taht the bigger schools offered!


Please help I just hope I have made the right choice's for my childrens Education and Future!!!

Rgs Lynda


----------



## Guest

Sunshine2 said:


> Hi...
> New to this .... please excuse any mistakes!
> We are hoping to relocate in Jan 2010 and am in the process of contacting the private schools to arrange a visit in Oct 09, I have spoken to ISOP, American Academy in Paphos, Pegusus and today St Georges, I would be really interested in finding out more information regarding the one in Emba that your daughter goes to.... what is the name of it and do they have a web site or phone number?
> Any help and advise is really appreciated, this is one of the crucial parts when relocating with kids as you will know and want to get it right the first time.
> Thanks ...


Hi There, 

Can I ask what school you choose in the end and your thoughts on St George and American school please!

Rgs Lynda
( Move over in 15 days)


----------



## howard4

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can I ask what school you choose in the end and your thoughts on St George and American school please!
> 
> Rgs Lynda
> ( Move over in 15 days)


Hi we move over to Cyprus on the 16 th June my Grandaughter is moving with us she will be 15 on the 30th June . We are looking at private schools for her so far we have been in contact with Drake house only been open for 3 months not many students yet. fees 125eros a month.
We will have a look at the one in Payia also the one at sea caves.
If anyone has any other information on schools in the Paphos area that would be great.
Pam and Michael


----------



## Guest

howard4 said:


> Hi we move over to Cyprus on the 16 th June my Grandaughter is moving with us she will be 15 on the 30th June . We are looking at private schools for her so far we have been in contact with Drake house only been open for 3 months not many students yet. fees 125eros a month.
> We will have a look at the one in Payia also the one at sea caves.
> If anyone has any other information on schools in the Paphos area that would be great.
> Pam and Michael


Hi Pam & Micheal, 

I bet your grandaughter is so excited that's all I ever wanted at her age was my parents to move abroad and they never did so That's why Im doing it... always been my dream? I hope she settles especially as its a really important time preparing for GCSE's etc 

The private schools that I visited were ( pls bear in mind my kids are going to be 8 & 3) 

The International school.. really big, good facilities etc etc wasnt too keen on the Nursery teachers that i met she never even acknoleged my son, however we did meet the English teachers teaching there and couldnt have been more freindly, we were impressed with the school my 7 yr old even sat a 3 hour entrance exam at a cost of 40 euro for us then to change our mind! ( she will need to sit a intense exam could be scarry)

The American school.... Really liked what I see regarding primary work my son recoginised the work books etc, the administration lady went out her way to show us around the school in the easter holidays we just got a good feel on this school, so we are taking the plunge and have chosen this school however my son will be attending the new build near Yeroposki?? Heard good reports by locals & other parents etc....

St George School ( Sea caves) what can i say a Fantastic school, if it was my 15 yr old I would send her to this school for the last few years as its such a small environment only 50 odd kids from age 3-17?? and lots of Girls infact there's a lady on this forum .. Cherie who sends her 15 yr old there so maybe she would give you loads of advice on this school.... your probably wondering why I never choose the school, I never choose it because I was unsure as the school was so small and I worried about my children getting used to small environments? choices of subjects etc when they leave school? I just hope I have not made the wrong choice... I am beginning to wonder ...too late now??

and the other school is The Private Institute, The Learning Centre, Peyia - don't know nothing on this school its new, small and private!!

I never knew about the school you mentioned either!!!

Regarding fees I thought they were all roughly about the same when I worked them out but I could be wrong!!!

Please let me know your thoughts

Rgs Lynda


----------



## Guest

howard4 said:


> Hi we move over to Cyprus on the 16 th June my Grandaughter is moving with us she will be 15 on the 30th June . We are looking at private schools for her so far we have been in contact with Drake house only been open for 3 months not many students yet. fees 125eros a month.
> We will have a look at the one in Payia also the one at sea caves.
> If anyone has any other information on schools in the Paphos area that would be great.
> Pam and Michael


Hold on just read 125 euro's a month??? Is that right because that sounds cheap.... 

Ignore my quote about fee's then!!

Take the time to read through the full threads on this post its really interesting and you will get loads of advice


----------



## Veronica

Yeroposki?? = Geroskipou. Pronounced Ye ro ski poo


----------



## Guest

Veronica said:


> Yeroposki?? = Geroskipou. Pronounced Ye ro ski poo


Ha ha sorry, I knew it was something like that!! not a bad guess though!


----------



## Veronica

lyndamarcx said:


> Ha ha sorry, I knew it was something like that!! not a bad guess though!


A lot of people have problems with that one


----------



## howard4

*st georges school*



lyndamarcx said:


> Hi Cherie,
> 
> Ive PM you


Hi Cherie, We have been looking at st Georges for my Grandaughter who will be 15 in June we are moving out on the 16th June , does your daughter recomend the school also my grandaughter has lots of questions about the school also about life as a teenager in Cyprus making friends ext. 

It would be nice if they could E Mail each other and have a chat about things it would make the move a bit easier.

Thanks Pam.


----------



## dippychick

Hi,

My two children go to St Georges in Sea Caves, who are 4 & 8. They have been there for about 10 weeks now & they are very happy. Yes the school is smaller than others, but we saw that as a bonus. We know a huge school would not have suited them both. The teachers are excellent, my eldest is always telling me how great his teacher is. My youngest loves it too, a few weeks ago they went for a picnic on the coast and had a little lesson down there. 

Picking your childs school is the hardest thing to do, but go with your gut feeling. We know as mothers we all have this 6th sense. Good luck xx

Any questions you may have , just ask


----------



## Cherie

If you send me a private message Pam I can give you my daughters email
Thanks Cherie


----------



## Trisha

Hi Pam and Cherie,

Sorry to butt in at the last minute but I noticed that you both have teenagers and I've been looking for info on exactly that subject. We are looking at moving this year with our children 16, 13 and 3 to probably near Limassol, I've had some useful comments on the pitfalls of the moving/schooling/terrible driving but not much on the general teenage lifestyle and whether the kids actually like living there.
I'd love to hear your opinions if you don't mind!

Thanks
Trisha


----------



## Cherie

Hi Trisha

When we moved here my eldest boy wife and children came to because he is a football player here, so really doesn't come into it. My other son was 16 years when we moved here and found it ok to start because it was summer and it was one big party but then reality set in and the winter came so he was bored so we had all the I wish I was back home etc knothing to do here and he was right so to speak as all the boys his age seem to drink and hang round in bars. My son decided to start his boxing again and do some football for fun, he is know nearly 18 years and is fine works hard always busy has fun with his friends, the best thing ever. It is very hard for the older ones because they have to find work and new friends which my son has done. My youngest daughter is 13 years and the same a novelty to start then again the Greek School we put her in she didn't learn anything so we put her in a small English School which was the best thing we done. But she also wanted to go back only because she didn't have that many friends to start with. Now she is very happy and has lots of friends the only thing she can't do is just go down the road to her friends like back home we have to drive her everywhere which she hates, but puts up with it she now is very happy and has some good mixed English and Greek friends. All I can say is be patient and all will come ok in the end. Good luck with everything all I can say is it's difficuilt when you have children but it is a better place for themto grow up in

Cherie


----------



## Trisha

Thanks so much for that Cherie. I think the not being able to pop down the road part will be a big adjustment but I'm pretty much a taxi here anyway (it's 20 past midnight and I'm about to pick up 4 girls from their prom!) My sons quite sporty so that will help and my daughter could make friends in an empty room so fingers crossed.
We are coming over in July for a reccy then the kids have been told it's up to them, if we all want to come we come if they don't want to then we stay here and holiday a lot until they leave home and we'll come without them!
Hope to meet you all if we make the move 

Trisha


----------



## Cherie

Look forward to it Trisha

Cherie


----------



## mansaclaire

HI 

We're movign over in two weeks, we visited all the schools in February when we were over adn really liked the American Academy and St Georges, our preference for our kids due to it being small would be st georges but we're worried it might be to small an environment for the kids? has anyone got kids there at the moment, and advice??


Thanks


----------



## Cherie

*HI

It's a good choice the smaller School as they seem to learn alot more, my daughter who is 13 years goes to St george and it's wonderful she enjoys it so much. They do everything a large School would. There is a new School opening in Septrmber and are now taking registrations as places seem to fill up quite quickly here[/It's a lovely School I went to see it the other week it's set in the middle of Peyia so not far from St George and it's a cypriot building with a beautiful courtyard, you must go and have a chat with the teachers and decide once you have moved here as they brake up next month for summer holidays. They are having a open day on the 3rd of June there number is 00357 96578455 I hope you will be very happy here and good luck with the move. I hope this information helps.

Thanks 
CherieB]*


----------



## mansaclaire

HI Cherie

Thanks very much - thats really helpful, will give the Peyia School a call tomorrow, 

thanks again



Cherie said:


> *HI
> 
> It's a good choice the smaller School as they seem to learn alot more, my daughter who is 13 years goes to St george and it's wonderful she enjoys it so much. They do everything a large School would. There is a new School opening in Septrmber and are now taking registrations as places seem to fill up quite quickly here[/It's a lovely School I went to see it the other week it's set in the middle of Peyia so not far from St George and it's a cypriot building with a beautiful courtyard, you must go and have a chat with the teachers and decide once you have moved here as they brake up next month for summer holidays. They are having a open day on the 3rd of June there number is 00357 96578455 I hope you will be very happy here and good luck with the move. I hope this information helps.
> 
> Thanks
> CherieB]*


----------



## sunchaser

sorry for diggin up an old post,
but i was wondering if anyone had any information on nursery/infant schools, we are looking to make the move to cyprus very soon & have a 3 year old son.....from what age do they start school & what sort of fee's are involed for enrolement etc?
thanks all ,


----------



## Veronica

sunchaser said:


> sorry for diggin up an old post,
> but i was wondering if anyone had any information on nursery/infant schools, we are looking to make the move to cyprus very soon & have a 3 year old son.....from what age do they start school & what sort of fee's are involed for enrolement etc?
> thanks all ,


Sunchaser I would strongly recommend that you read some of the threads in this forum. You will see that is isnt as easy as just packing up and coming. Jobs are very hard to find and schooling for young children is vey expensive. 
The majority of people who fail to make a go of life here are expats with young children. Unless you have very well paid jobs to come to it is a very very big risk to up stick and move to Cyprus.


----------



## Cherie

Hi Sunchaser

What area are you moving to? My daughter starts a new English private School in Peyia this will be her 3rd move since living here. The School comes highly recommended and starts from 3 years - 18 years the rates are €100 per week term time only so when they are off on school holidays you don't pay. If you need anymore information just ask.

Regards
Cherie


----------



## howard4

Hi , We are moving out to Paphos on the 16th June . Our Grandaughter who will be 15 in a couple of weeks will also be going to the school in Peygia. We have a meeting planed for when we get out to Cyprus. We have spoken to Christine one of the teachers who has been a great help. What age is your Daughter it would be nice if they could meet up some time before starting school in September.


----------



## Cherie

I am so pleased

Mia is 13 years and starts the new School in September. Christine is wonderful as are all the teachers. I will send you my phone number in a private message

Cherie


----------



## Cherie

Cherie said:


> I am so pleased
> 
> Mia is 13 years and starts the new School in September. Christine is wonderful as are all the teachers. I will send you my phone number in a private message
> 
> Cherie


*Just to let people know The girls have become friends and are starting the new School together so some good comes of the posts put on here hey!:clap2:*


----------



## Veronica

That is what this forum is all about. People helping each other and hopefully making friends.
It's good to know that people do gain something positive from this forum:clap2:


----------



## carolegan

mansaclaire said:


> HI Cherie
> 
> Thanks very much - thats really helpful, will give the Peyia School a call tomorrow,
> 
> thanks again


I have been and looked too and had a look at the website www.tlcpeyia.com also spoken the the headteacher and it all sounds like it is going to be a very well run place of learning


----------



## LADY LALA

Ive only just joined this site but have been on several other sites too, gathering lots of info prior to our move, we are planning a move to Paphos later this year, were waiting on our house sale and purchase of our new business in Paphos.
We will be moving with a 7 year old and 2 almost 3 year old.
I have decided from my research that I do want the children to go to local cypriot schools to integrate into the community better, we are starting to learn the basics of the language now, but would love to here from others who choose local cypriot schools for their children too, Ive looked back through these posts and found a few reccommending it.
would be grateful of your feedback.:confused2:


----------



## Cherie

LADY LALA said:


> Ive only just joined this site but have been on several other sites too, gathering lots of info prior to our move, we are planning a move to Paphos later this year, were waiting on our house sale and purchase of our new business in Paphos.
> We will be moving with a 7 year old and 2 almost 3 year old.
> I have decided from my research that I do want the children to go to local cypriot schools to integrate into the community better, we are starting to learn the basics of the language now, but would love to here from others who choose local cypriot schools for their children too, Ive looked back through these posts and found a few reccommending it.
> would be grateful of your feedback.:confused2:


Hi

My daughter tried local Cypriot School and moved after 3 months to a English School. The reason was she wasn't learning anything she now starts a new private School in Peyia in paphos which comes highly recommended the website is www.tlcpeyia.com. But I wish you all luck if you need anymore info please private message me

Cherie


----------



## lokilive

hi new to the site, I would be very grateful if anybody knows or could recommend any of the greek state schools, I have a 12 year old daughter, and trying to get as much info as possible before I make any final plans. Ideally would like as much info as possible for famagusta area or pahos......please help


----------



## Veronica

lokilive said:


> hi new to the site, I would be very grateful if anybody knows or could recommend any of the greek state schools, I have a 12 year old daughter, and trying to get as much info as possible before I make any final plans. Ideally would like as much info as possible for famagusta area or pahos......please help


Hi welcome to the forum.
Have you read all ofthe posts on t his thread?
There is a lot of information here.
Kimonas posts in particular are very informative when it comes to state schools.


----------



## Lazer

LADY LALA said:


> I do want the children to go to local cypriot schools to integrate into the community better, we are starting to learn the basics of the language now, but would love to here from others who choose local cypriot schools for their children too, Ive looked back through these posts and found a few reccommending it.
> would be grateful of your feedback.:confused2:


Hi,

We live in Tsada near Paphos and put our 9 and 7 year old children into the local primary school in March. The classes are really small and the teachers very supportive. So far it has been a very positive experience for them and they are learning the language very fast and have made friends. My advice would be to find a school with small classes or where you know they are supportive of foreign children (not all of them are...)

Lazer


----------



## tawsey

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> My daughter tried local Cypriot School and moved after 3 months to a English School. The reason was she wasn't learning anything she now starts a new private School in Peyia in paphos which comes highly recommended the website is www.tlcpeyia.com. But I wish you all luck if you need anymore info please private message me
> 
> Cherie


Hi Cherie, 
do you know of a website for the local state school of peyia???
I had a look at the school your daughter is attending, looks very good. Just want to keep options open, and get as much info as i can before we make the move next year.

thank you
tawsey


----------



## Cherie

Forgot to say there is always room for improvement


----------



## lucyann140568

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have just returned back from Paphos and spent two weeks searching for a villa to rent and schools.
> 
> My children will be ages 3 and 8 when we move over.
> 
> We looked at St Georges Institute in the Sea caves area and was so impressed with this school it teaches from Reception to Year 11, it only has a total number of about 50 pupils really small classes, we thought this was the school for our children until we looked at The International School of Paphos, The school is new and big but I was impressed with the facilties the school has so my 7 year ols son sat a 3 hour test to see if he would be accepted which I thought was a bit extreme at such a young age but it didn't seem to bother him, we got the Results a few day's later and he passed and they accepted him so we were really pleased.
> 
> Then a few days later we decided to look at the American Academy the new school will be completed in September 2010 ready for the new term, and again we walked away really impressed with this school. We have been told the classes will be no larger than 20 pupils in the new building, I spoke to a parent who's sons has been attending the school for the last 5 years and loves it and her daughter has been there the past 4 years.
> 
> After a stressfull 2 weeks we have now chosen the American Academy. There are so many other small private schools if thats what your looking for and we learned so much in our two weeks we spent there.
> 
> All the three schools fees are roughly the same once you have paid for term fees books etc roughly starting from 4K reception up to 7K senior school. If i can help just ask?
> 
> Regards Lynda


Hi Lynda,

My husband and I with out two daughters will be moving to Paphos, Cyprus in Jan2012. Like you we have considered both the ISOP and American Academy.:juggle:

Now that your children would have spend some time at the Amercian Academy, that is assuming they are still there, how are you all finding it?

Our girls currently go to a Greek Orthodox School here in Australia and are already somewhat fluent in Greek. 

We have many relatives in Cyprus whose children go to either state schools or private schools. We can see the differences in both discipline and academic results which favour those that went to private schools. As they live in Nicosia, they went to private schools there, however none of our relos went to private schools in Paphos

Would love to hear from you.
Regards
Lucy


----------



## andrea blenk

Cherie said:


> Hi Trisha
> 
> When we moved here my eldest boy wife and children came to because he is a football player here, so really doesn't come into it. My other son was 16 years when we moved here and found it ok to start because it was summer and it was one big party but then reality set in and the winter came so he was bored so we had all the I wish I was back home etc knothing to do here and he was right so to speak as all the boys his age seem to drink and hang round in bars. My son decided to start his boxing again and do some football for fun, he is know nearly 18 years and is fine works hard always busy has fun with his friends, the best thing ever. It is very hard for the older ones because they have to find work and new friends which my son has done. My youngest daughter is 13 years and the same a novelty to start then again the Greek School we put her in she didn't learn anything so we put her in a small English School which was the best thing we done. But she also wanted to go back only because she didn't have that many friends to start with. Now she is very happy and has lots of friends the only thing she can't do is just go down the road to her friends like back home we have to drive her everywhere which she hates, but puts up with it she now is very happy and has some good mixed English and Greek friends. All I can say is be patient and all will come ok in the end. Good luck with everything all I can say is it's difficuilt when you have children but it is a better place for themto grow up in
> 
> Cherie


Hi Cherie, I know this is an old post but can I ask you a quick question - you say your son started his boxing again - is there a boxing gym near to Peyia - we are moving in January 2011.

Thanks Andrea


----------



## stephdorset

Hi, thanks to Kimonas for pointing me in the direction of this thread, new to this!

Our plan is to move out to Paphos early next year(2011). Will be myself and 3 kids aged 12,8 and 4. Our plan is to probably look at private school for 12 year old daughter, local school for 8 year old daugter and a nursery for 4 year old son. Would really like them to integrate with local children if possible. Can anyone recommend a nursery and a decent primary school, is there a nursery in Peyia?

We did look into home schooling for eldest daughter with Interhigh an internet based English school, has anyone tried this? It goes right through to A level. 

As my husband will be staying in Uk for the moment I really need to find somewhere that has schooling fairly close together for the children. We have decided that for the moment our autistic son would be better continuing his education in the UK, with regular visits to Cyprus. A hard decision but for the best at the moment.

I am a qualified Montessori nursery teacher, don't know if there is much opportunity to teach but would love to do some teaching some day.


----------



## Cherie

andrea blenk said:


> Hi Cherie, I know this is an old post but can I ask you a quick question - you say your son started his boxing again - is there a boxing gym near to Peyia - we are moving in January 2011.
> 
> Thanks Andrea


The nearest boxing gym to Peyia is in paphos town a 15 min drive away
Cherie


----------



## steveg63

Cherie said:


> Hi Lynda
> There is a new Private Institute opening up in Peyia Village a very nice School set in a beautiful Cypriot Courtyard. The fees are the cheapest and the education is of a high standard ages 3yrs-16yrs. You say the fees are the same as the international and American School, I have friends who had there children in both and found the fees quite high and I know of a number of children who have left the American Acadamy because their parents weren't happy. Sorry to put a dampner on things but I'm sure you will pick the best one for your children. Good luck with everything else. Have you found your new home here?
> 
> Cherie


Hi Cherie, can you offer any more details on this school, we are due to come over in October to view schools?

Steve


----------



## Cherie

steveg63 said:


> Hi Cherie, can you offer any more details on this school, we are due to come over in October to view schools?
> 
> Steve


Hi
You can have a look at the website, the full title of the school is The Private Institute, The learning Centre, Peyia or you can call Mr watts on 00357 96349273. I hope this helps you, my daughter starts tomorrow and it's looking wonderful 

Thanks

Cherie:clap2:


----------



## steveg63

Cherie said:


> Hi
> You can have a look at the website, the full title of the school is The Private Institute, The learning Centre, Peyia or you can call Mr watts on 00357 96349273. I hope this helps you, my daughter starts tomorrow and it's looking wonderful
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cherie:clap2:


Cherie, thanks for the reply, will try and find the web site, let me know how your daughter enjoys her 1st day.

How long have been over in Cyprus and what where your biggest hurdles to overcome?

Steve:ranger:


----------



## Veronica

steveg63 said:


> Cherie, thanks for the reply, will try and find the web site, let me know how your daughter enjoys her 1st day.
> 
> How long have been over in Cyprus and what where your biggest hurdles to overcome?
> 
> Steve:ranger:


This is the website for the school.

The Private Institute: - Flash Intro


----------



## karispud

hi just wondering why i get told off for advertising when others websites are listed and ok- not being funny just wondered why
thanks


----------



## Veronica

karispud said:


> hi just wondering why i get told off for advertising when others websites are listed and ok- not being funny just wondered why
> thanks


Because you have a personal interest in the business you keep trying to promote.
It is ok to recommend a business in answer to a query if you are not personally involved with it, otherwise it is advertising and that is against forum rules.


----------



## Cherie

steveg63 said:


> Cherie, thanks for the reply, will try and find the web site, let me know how your daughter enjoys her 1st day.
> 
> How long have been over in Cyprus and what where your biggest hurdles to overcome?
> 
> Steve:ranger:


Hi

Will let you no how she gets on. We have been here 15 months now and our biggest hurdles where Getting use to the way of the Cypriot lifestyle eg very laid back and everything is Cigar cigar slowly slowly, not sure if I have spelt it correct. My children where quit difficult always complaining they wanted to go back to the UK because they missed there friends. Now they are fine have lots of friends and are happy. When you have children it is more expensive food wise as all the treats you took for granted are so expensive here, but you find other things to compensate. It basically takes a while to get use to things here like the heat it gets very hot here and we are still not use to it. Cars are so expensive here so you end up getting an older one here than you would of had back home but you get use to it. It is a beautiful place to live and bring children up in, but I strongly recommend you go back for visits to the UK just so you appreciate what you have.

Hope all goes well for you, if you would like to get in touch just PM me and I will send you my number

Thanks
Cherie PS what part of Wales are you from we are from North Wales Prestatyn


----------



## Veronica

Cherie said:


> Hi
> We have been here 15 months now and our biggest hurdles where Getting use to the way of the Cypriot lifestyle eg very laid back and everything is Cigar cigar slowly slowly, not sure if I have spelt it correct.



The correct spelling is Siga Siga


----------



## Cherie

Veronica said:


> The correct spelling is Siga Siga


Thank you Veronica, I have learnt something :clap2:


----------



## Veronica

Cherie said:


> Thank you Veronica, I have learnt something :clap2:


Maybe we should have a Greek words thread. 
A new word ever day and a new sentence every week. 
Anyone think that is a good idea?


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> Maybe we should have a Greek words thread.
> A new word ever day and a new sentence every week.
> Anyone think that is a good idea?


Ναι, άριστη ιδέα (Yes, excellent idea)

Terry


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> Ναι, άριστη ιδέα (Yes, excellent idea)
> 
> Terry


might be a good idea to use the British alphabet though or a lot of folks won't be able to read it


----------



## totorama

Veronica said:


> might be a good idea to use the British alphabet though or a lot of folks won't be able to read it


I know, I couldn't read it either... The wonders of the internet.. (babelfish).


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> I know, I couldn't read it either... The wonders of the internet.. (babelfish).


Love it


----------



## Veronica

Ok I have started a thread. The first Greek word is now there.


----------



## Veronica

totorama said:


> I know, I couldn't read it either... The wonders of the internet.. (babelfish).


By the way, written in English characters that says Nai (pronounced ne) aristi idea.


----------



## Jane&Jack

Hi All

I would just like to thank everybody who took the time to post and continue to do so, we are moving to Cyprus in April 2011 and you all have answered just about every question I needed to ask!

We are going to opt for public school for our son which means we can afford extra tuition if he needs it!

Efharistoume para poli! ( we thank you very much)

Jane & Jack


----------



## steveg63

voltron said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have spoken to most privite schools and many have spaces in multiple years.. Has the Exodus of expat families left these spaces? hmm... might be worth asking for a fee reduction!
> 
> Jane&Jack - You little one already speaks greek tho yeah?



I have spoken to 3 of the private schools so far and all have spaces and are up for 'doing a deal', we are visiting now in 2 weeks, our flight for Sunday was 'double booked', good job I have a niece who works for the travel company!

My wife and I are meeting with the 3 schools when we are over there to try and sort the deal out, I will keep you updated on this.

Steve + Rebecca lane:


----------



## steveg63

Hi Voltron, The Private Institute Peyia, St Georges and ISOP, all have stated that they have room. Seems to be a lot of expat movement out of Cyprus, is it that bad? Cant be as bad as over here......not nice weather, more and more taxes, less and less money, house value dropping by the day and the largest reduction in government spending yet to be released. Some experts estimates that approx 1m jobs will be lost within the next 5yrs due to the cut backs.

But its green and home!

Steve


----------



## voltron

The problem is with cyprus is that it is hard for families as im sure you have read.. I took a pay cut (obviously) but even with fees coming out and shopping being massivly expensive I still seem to have cash... The reason very little or no *stealth tax!! *

Its funny because when you walk around Cy you see all the Cypriots with one kid (little emperor / princess style) and the reason is that more than one costs mega bucks!! Im on 4th now so am screwed.. but would rather be screwed in cy than UK.. as long as we can survive then who gives a poop if you rent for ever and never "own"... as if you actually own a house anyway!! The house owns you and the bank own the house... blah blah

I am feeling it with the property value also.. i got my house on the market in the UK for less than i bought it for a few years ago and will make a terrible loss on it but luckily wont hit negitive equity (i hope). 

On a positive note look out for "proviedent funds" with employment.. the cypriots are pretty ambivilous to these but they are amazing and knowck the socks out of a modern uk pension!


----------



## voltron

think i just made up a few new words in that lot but they sound good so will be ambililous to them!


----------



## steveg63

Our thoughts are with you on this, never own a house unless you inherit, ours is still in profit but just, the problem you have is selling, 2 are up in our little court in Wales and have been on the market for 6 months with no movement.

I have 5 kids but 2 grown so only 3 coming with us, moving our online business over there so wont be looking for work, we believe we can earn as much over there, via our business, and have a better life style with perhaps more disposable income.....sound fantastic but I am sure there will be issues/problems that we have not thought of. 

Steve


----------



## steveg63

We will be in Paphos area, i think, but we intend to have a good look around to make sure its rights for us and the kids.


----------



## Jane&Jack

voltron said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have spoken to most privite schools and many have spaces in multiple years.. Has the Exodus of expat families left these spaces? hmm... might be worth asking for a fee reduction!
> 
> Jane&Jack - You little one already speaks greek tho yeah?


Hi

No he doesn't speak greek yet only the odd words, but he understands a lot more than he speaks, I suppose having English parents doesn't help and our Greek is not exceptional, but then again he is only 3yrs still learning English 

Jane


----------



## Habs

*Schools*



steveg63 said:


> We will be in Paphos area, i think, but we intend to have a good look around to make sure its rights for us and the kids.


Hi

We are also looking at the same schools as you for our five year old . We have appointments 01 & 02 November. It would be good to swop notes. We are moving to the Polis area March/April.
Keep in touch


----------



## Veronica

Habs said:


> Hi
> 
> We are also looking at the same schools as you for our five year old . We have appointments 01 & 02 November. It would be good to swop notes. We are moving to the Polis area March/April.
> Keep in touch


If you are living in the Polis area you are going to have a lot of travelling to do if your child goes to school in Paphos. Where exactly are you going to be living?


----------



## steveg63

Habs said:


> Hi
> 
> We are also looking at the same schools as you for our five year old . We have appointments 01 & 02 November. It would be good to swop notes. We are moving to the Polis area March/April.
> Keep in touch


Well we are currently in Cyprus for a week looking at the schools, Mon/Tues next week also a few houses to see what our monies will rent. Looking at coming out Feb 2011.

Steve+Rebecca


----------



## Kunlexedu

Hi all,Anyone know the cheapest university in cyprus because am looking for a university overthere and am willing to go.Pls post me if u have anything on it.Thanks all


----------



## zeeb0

Hi, Im no expert but from what i understand the University of cyprus has very very feirce competition to get in.. There is another college/uni which is easier for foriegn students but it isnt as respected.


----------



## Kunlexedu

Thanks for the reply hope all please can u help me with the university in cyprus.I really need it.I love to school in cyprus please help me out


----------



## Afdel

*Schooling*



MIKE H said:


> Hi all, we have made contact with the International School of Paphos, does anybody have children in the school who could give us some honest feedback on the school and its pass rates. We were quoted nearly 5000 euros per year (seems quite expensive) are you paying this?
> I would appreciate any feedback Thanks Mike


Mike,

Me and my family are about to move early next year to Limassol. Our kid is 3 years old and right now we are on the stage of quoting for his early years of education. May I ask. Were you quoted for elementary school or high shool?

Thanks, 

Afdel


----------



## dorsetfam

hi stephdorset
we have recently moved to Coral Bay / Paphos with 2yo twins.
There is a coupe of nursery schools in the area.
After visiting we decided on one in Chloraka.
Let me know if you require further info on what we have found etc.
regards
Dorsetfam


----------



## steveg63

Hi Mike, we visited in november and was quoted over €12K for the 1st year for our 12 and 7 year olds, this included all the reg fees book hire etc!!! We finally made the decision on sending them to St George School, just had their "school" status confirmed from "learning institute", the girls made the decision easy for us after visiting both schools.
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## zeeb0

Hello,

There is quite a good home schooling network in cyprus! Yahoo groups have a cyprus home ed group and they do regular meets and seem really good... Looks like there may be a third way after all!

z


----------



## kimonas

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is quite a good home schooling network in cyprus! Yahoo groups have a cyprus home ed group and they do regular meets and seem really good... Looks like there may be a third way after all!
> 
> z


Except for the major barrier: namely that homeschooling is technichally illegal in Cyprus, public education is mandatory without known exceptions. This might not be too much of a problem if you do not intend staying and your children will be moved after a short time to a country where homeschooling is legal, or to another form of education - but is a major issue if your children intend to live and work in Cyprus. Without an official apolyterion (school leaving certificate) from a school registered with the Ministry of Education, your child will find it virtually impossible to function as employment, bank loans and virtually everything else is tied up with the red tape of 'adult' recognition as a rite of passage. This is also an issue for some self-help 'schools that have been set up that do not have official liscences to operate - without this they cannot issue recognised school leaving certificates.
Sorry to put a downer on proceedings...


----------



## zeeb0

If the parents are not Cypriot then home schooling is perfectly legal (the law is if either parent are cypriot and the child is over 6). 

I agree about the secondary education but certianly for primary i don't see it being a problem


----------



## kimonas

zeeb0 said:


> If the parents are not Cypriot then home schooling is perfectly legal (the law is if either parent are cypriot and the child is over 6).
> 
> I agree about the secondary education but certianly for primary i don't see it being a problem


Yes, of course, the legality centres on citizenship and for expats the legality of homeschooling in their home country (where legality is in the minority). Like you say, not a problem for primary/junior but potentially troublesome for those intending to stay here and launch their teenaged children into employment/adult life. Incidentally there is an interesting debate at the moment about the process of hiring new teachers in the state system which promises to set the cat amongst the pigeons - it looks like the infamous list (whereby all Cypriot degree holders are entitled to wait for a teaching post to become available) is on its way out...


----------



## Cherie

Hi all

Just thought you would like to know, my daughter is doing very well in the new School in Peyia and loves it. The teaching is excellent and the facility's to, I recommend it to anyone who is worried about sending there child to a English Private School. This one is in Peyia

Cherie


----------



## zeeb0

It seems like paphos is gret for good cheap schooling.. i even heard one person say they do pay as you go?... sadly paphos seems to be unique as the nicosia / larnaca private club have all fixed the prices to within a few euros of eachother...


----------



## Cherie

Hi
Here in Peyia the School Fees for my daughter who is 13 years is €100 per week I pay weekly but you can pay monthly or each term, a very good School indeed. We actually went to a Olive Farm to day to learn about how olive oil is made, I actually as a parent helping learnt something and went to a beautiful Cypriot Village up in the mountains.


----------



## dorsetfam

Hi Cherie,
I'm sure you've written in the past - is it the learning institute that she now goes to?
Glad you are happy with your choice
Do they teach Greek as part of the curriculum?


----------



## Cherie

Hi

Yes they do, it's a very good School.

Cherie


----------



## mike on tour

*Home Schooling*

For those interested , i Decided to Home School my lad from age 9 , then at 14+ he started to be interested in University ......though we knew of folk who went to Colleges straight from Home Ed some of them choosing certain subjects had to get GCSEs in them ....so my Lad decided to try School out , we interviewed the Head at Trinity in Devon .....he was well in tune with Home Ed and had seen positive results himself , so my Lad went as a Boarder and was getting straight A s and Bs within 2 terms . He is now doing A levels !

( Note a cheap option though ! still he is happy )

I myself cannot praise Home Education highly enough ......yet i am a qualified Tutor myself but also used to do Volunteer Youth Offending Team Caution plus work and have seen the damaged kids from "some "UK Schools too often !

AS an employer myself i would be much more interested in employing a " Happy Bright well rounded person " than perhaps someone with loads of exam passes !

I often wonder how many of us are living in Cyprus because we were fed up with the Social Decline in the UK ?

You dont see Yob Culture too much here do you ?


----------



## zeeb0

Hello,

I have been researching the whole home ed stuff and found the schofield and sims range of workbooks for key stage 2.. looks excellent!! and quite cheap considering ks2 is 7-11.. The 200 quid in buying them all pread over 2 years isnt too bad!


----------



## Habs

Cherie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just thought you would like to know, my daughter is doing very well in the new School in Peyia and loves it. The teaching is excellent and the facility's to, I recommend it to anyone who is worried about sending there child to a English Private School. This one is in Peyia
> 
> Cherie


Hi Cherie

That is great to hear as we looked around this school (and others ) in October and were very impressed. In fact our little one felt so at ease he happily went off and joined a class! The Headteacher was friendly and professional, the school has a good feel to it, and with the added bonus of an after schools club seems to tick all our boxes.

It will be a long drive from Lysos but we are happy to put up with that. I am sure the Cypriot schools close to us are excellent however after much thought we have chosen this route.

We are looking forward to the move, but hard in other ways as we will be leaving wonderful family and friends behind.


----------



## Cherie

Hi

So are you putting your child into TLC Peyia if so you wont be dissapointed my daughter is very happy there. You may decide to move closer to the School in time when is your child starting.

Cherie


----------



## desert girl

Hi all.We are just at the info stage at present.The most important thing is schooling.We have visited the american academy pafos and seems pretty local to housing,town,etc.Children are 16 and just about to start gcse here.We are looking at movng to cyprus July 2011 so settled to begin A levels.Any info about this school would be most apreciated.Cannot find info about past results for gcse or A levels.Sorry we are just at info stage and I maybe looking in wrong place or is this a new school. Thanks all.


----------



## Veronica

desert girl said:


> Hi all.We are just at the info stage at present.The most important thing is schooling.We have visited the american academy pafos and seems pretty local to housing,town,etc.Children are 16 and just about to start gcse here.We are looking at movng to cyprus July 2011 so settled to begin A levels.Any info about this school would be most apreciated.Cannot find info about past results for gcse or A levels.Sorry we are just at info stage and I maybe looking in wrong place or is this a new school. Thanks all.


The New American academy only opened last year so there is unlikely to be any information regarding exam results.
The other large international school is the International school of Paphos which is a few years old (Not sure how old).That is more central to the town as it is between anavargos and Mesa Chorio (not far from the main roundabout and the General Hospital.


----------



## desert girl

Veronica said:


> The New American academy only opened last year so there is unlikely to be any information regarding exam results.
> The other large international school is the International school of Paphos which is a few years old (Not sure how old).That is more central to the town as it is between anavargos and Mesa Chorio (not far from the main roundabout and the General Hospital.


Thanks for responding so quick Veronica.Funny we tried all day to contact schools,after few frustratng hrs realised its Sunday.Our week starts sun-thur.Will check out this one aswel. ta


----------



## steveg63

Hi all, 1st post since moving here, children have settled into St George School, seem very good and excited, older one is off the North Cyprus at the end of the month on a day trip.

Steve


----------



## Veronica

steveg63 said:


> Hi all, 1st post since moving here, children have settled into St George School, seem very good and excited, older one is off the North Cyprus at the end of the month on a day trip.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve, glad to hear you got here OK.
Welcome to the sun


----------



## steveg63

Thanks Toxan and Veronica, we are happy to be here.

Steve


----------



## dorsetfam

Welcome Steveg63 and family


----------



## Lindsey123

Does anyone have any experience with med junior and med high in larnaca?
I'm looking into this school as we are planning to relocate to Cyprus at the end of the year, any info on fees etc would be great. My kids will be 8 and 13 and we are looking to be in paralimni or thereabouts, also can anyone recommend any state schools in paralimni. I'm keeping my options open at the minute(for 8 year old).Also any information on xenion school in paralimni would be extremely helpful

Thanks 
Lindsey x


----------



## lauramay

Do these schools run any form of 'out of school' provisions? 

Childcare at either end of the day... would be be something that people would use?

Thanks


----------



## kimonas

lauramay said:


> Do these schools run any form of 'out of school' provisions?
> 
> Childcare at either end of the day... would be be something that people would use?
> 
> Thanks


Most schools here (state and private) have an early start (the school day has been designed to cater for the oppressive and dangerous heat - so an ealy start and an early finish) - one or two (private) have breakfast clubs to look after youngsters whose parents have to drop them off early (7:30 - 8:00). The school day starts at 8:00am. Most schools are finished by 1:00 or 1:30. Afternoon clubs are normally provided on one day a week (Wednesdays) - on other days there are a series of clubs proided at private schools (for an extra fee) but few will go beyond 4 or 4:30ish. The vast majority of children in Cyprus are cared for by retired grandparents (normally Yaya - or Grandma) and more rarely by house-maids - so there isn't a huge demand for afternoon clubs - besides the afternoon is also time for the private tutoring...


----------



## Saskia3

*International school fees*

You will find that any private English school in Cyprus will cost you around that. It might seem a lot, but keep in mind that for example the International School in Amsterdam was 12,000 Euro 20 years ago...


----------



## Avandandy

Hello, does anyone have any feedback yet re. the American School in Paphos, out towards the airport?


----------



## steveg63

feedback regarding that school is not good, a lot of the British teachers have either been sacked or have left.


----------



## wellsfamilycyprus

steveg63 said:


> feedback regarding that school is not good, a lot of the British teachers have either been sacked or have left.


Our children 4 and 9 start at St Georges in Payia on September 1st. Fees for both are around 7500 euros per year, the teachers are very well balanced and the school although very small, has a really good feel to it. Its location down by the Sea Caves is also very calm. The children did a 3 day taster in May and loved it so much they went back for a 4th day.

Only good things heard and seen thus far

Wells family


----------



## steveg63

Hi Wells family, my 2 daughters, 12 and 8 attended the same establishment, I have some upto date information regarding this 'school' - if you want the info please send me a private message and I will give you all the info you need. Steve


----------



## steveg63

Hi, can anyone offer some information regarding the rumour that the Ministry of Education is about to close, or has closed, private educational schools, institutes in the Peyia region?

We have heard that the expat school in Emba has been closed, the one in Sea Caves and the other 2 in Peyia are about to be closed by the end of this month?

Anybody with any info please?


----------



## vixens

*Peyia schools*



steveg63 said:


> Hi, can anyone offer some information regarding the rumour that the Ministry of Education is about to close, or has closed, private educational schools, institutes in the Peyia region?
> 
> We have heard that the expat school in Emba has been closed, the one in Sea Caves and the other 2 in Peyia are about to be closed by the end of this month?
> 
> Anybody with any info please?


Hi
check out the TLC (the learning centre) Peyia and email the director Chris. I am sure he will be able to update you.
I think the term is, dont believe all you hear!


----------



## steveg63

Hi Spoke with Chris the head, he was very honest when telling us that they did not have the licences but he believed that all would be ok............!
Having spoke with numerous people it is as clear as mud, the learning establishments are 'allowed' to open to teach the children but they must apply for the licences needed, the 2 schools that have been forced to close had not done what was needed. I am also lead to believe that due to Cyprus going into 'the chair' of the EU, next July, they are being forced to ensure that their 'house is in order', not just meaning the schools but other areas that the EU have powers over.

Steve


----------



## spiceman

steveg63 said:


> Hi, can anyone offer some information regarding the rumour that the Ministry of Education is about to close, or has closed, private educational schools, institutes in the Peyia region?
> 
> We have heard that the expat school in Emba has been closed, the one in Sea Caves and the other 2 in Peyia are about to be closed by the end of this month?
> 
> Anybody with any info please?


Hi,

I can shed some light on this as I have been involved with St George at Sea Caves after removing my children from ISOP because the syllabus was at least one year behind what they had been on in the UK. 

St George was actually granted their Institute license recently only to be told that to teach primary education you need a School license. The Ministry of Education stated that an Institute can only teach supplementary education and can only operate in the afternoons. Any parent can send their child to an Institute but only for supplementary education but must send them to a School (Private or State) for their primary education. 

St George are now in the initial stages of getting the School license, which involves very specific requirements as defined by the Ministry of Education. This will make it currently the only Private School in the Peyia area.

I can't comment on the other establishments or what their future licensing plans are.

Hope this helps


----------



## wellsfamilycyprus

spiceman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can shed some light on this as I have been involved with St George at Sea Caves after removing my children from ISOP because the syllabus was at least one year behind what they had been on in the UK.
> 
> St George was actually granted their Institute license recently only to be told that to teach primary education you need a School license. The Ministry of Education stated that an Institute can only teach supplementary education and can only operate in the afternoons. Any parent can send their child to an Institute but only for supplementary education but must send them to a School (Private or State) for their primary education.
> 
> St George are now in the initial stages of getting the School license, which involves very specific requirements as defined by the Ministry of Education. This will make it currently the only Private School in the Peyia area.
> 
> I can't comment on the other establishments or what their future licensing plans are.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi

Does that mean that your children are still at St Georges and hope to start the new term as planned in September - or have you been told that there is no new term - or worse still, have you been told nothing?

Ours were due to start in September after having there induction days in May. So far we have not heard any word from the owners that there is a problem - not even a return email. Only help has been from this forum and its members who are involved with the institute.

Regards

Simon


----------



## spiceman

Hi Simon,

Yes my children are returning on September 7th. There was a court case due but that has been delayed until later in the year where the owners will be presenting the plans for the new school (not an institute) to the court.

If you don't mind me asking, did you pay your registration fees, if so you should have had a text to a link to a web page with up to date information on the school.

What email address did you use when attempting to contact the school?

Best Regards


----------



## steveg63

Hi St George DO NOT have a license, have never been granted a license, they have never secured the change of use for the buildings they use, without this change of use they will never be given any license let alone a school license. I am reliably informed that to obtain a SCHOOL license in a rural area of Cyprus you need 8m2 of covered space per student and 11acres of land!
If and when they open in September it probably will be under another name as they were told to close by The Ministry of Education due to having no license.
You are correct on the Institute - children should only attend these establishments in the afternoon, however I have been informed by a Cypriot who is involved in the education of children that it is only illegal for Cypriots to send their children to these - like home education it is ok for expats to do this.

Steve


----------



## spiceman

Hi Steve,

You are correct in your comments re the requirements for a School which is why St George is looking to relocate to a suitable location which meets all of the requirements for a school under the Ministry guidelines. 

St George was granted the institute license (according to the fire officer who came to do final checks) but could not take it up as they were operating as a school.

All of this information was made availible in an open meeting to the parents of existing pupils at a meeting held by the owners last term.

Best regards


----------



## steveg63

Spiceman, I was there at the meeting also at the second meeting where a small number of parents met with Mr Darwen, brought over to run the A levels but since left, it was stated at this second meeting by one of the directors that no change of use had been granted and that's why they they had no license and no chance of a license being granted.


----------



## wellsfamilycyprus

spiceman said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Yes my children are returning on September 7th. There was a court case due but that has been delayed until later in the year where the owners will be presenting the plans for the new school (not an institute) to the court.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did you pay your registration fees, if so you should have had a text to a link to a web page with up to date information on the school.
> 
> What email address did you use when attempting to contact the school?
> 
> Best Regards


Hi Spiceman

When we met with Tracey and the teachers during our induction, we were told to do nothing, pay nothing at that moment and we would be contacted in a few weeks with all the paperwork etc. This has not been forthcoming. I have been given two email contacts - neither of which is responding - we have had no contact in two months You would have thought that spending three days with each of my children looking and learning about the school that some contact would have been made as we are 5 weeks from new term. At the very least it is unprofessional.

I have been given several independent views on the goings on - and it does not bode well - or is stable for our children - so I am out - whatever the come back - should there be one.

Regards

Simon


----------



## caseybabes

*Pre school in Nicosia*

Apologies if this has already been covered or if I'm posting in the wrong place..


I'm looking for a pre-school/playschool/montessori (english speaking) for my 3 year old in Nicosia, commencing September 2011. We're completely new to the area and I don't know where to begin or whether I'm limited to the private schools or if there are other options...


Any and all advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Soarky

MIKE H said:


> Hi all, we have made contact with the International School of Paphos, does anybody have children in the school who could give us some honest feedback on the school and its pass rates. We were quoted nearly 5000 euros per year (seems quite expensive) are you paying this?
> I would appreciate any feedback Thanks Mike



We live in Tala. Our children are study in International school. They are very happy there.


----------



## mansaclaire

I've just called the Ministry in Nicosia (here's the direct number - in case anyone wants to call themselves - 22809512 ). 


the ministry have advised that its is illegal for any residents (whatever country your from) to attend a private institute on its own - you must also attend a 'School' - which must be licensed. She told me that all of the institutes who do not have a license WILL be closed. They said that the paphos area is the worst problem they are dealing with. It is illegal to trade as a 'school' offering full curriculum, etc 

She also said that you cannot open a school or institute without a license? and if they have this is illegal? I told her that it was our impression that you had to open first then apply - she said this was totally untrue. 

This is very worrying as we are being told something completely different from all the schools we talk to? They seem very confident that everything will be ok and are continuing with their plans (and taking money!) to open in september. 

Has anyone any thoughts on this, i know that there are lots of worried parents and teachers about? 

thanks


----------



## kimonas

mansaclaire said:


> I've just called the Ministry in Nicosia (here's the direct number - in case anyone wants to call themselves - 22809512 ).
> 
> 
> the ministry have advised that its is illegal for any residents (whatever country your from) to attend a private institute on its own - you must also attend a 'School' - which must be licensed. She told me that all of the institutes who do not have a license WILL be closed. They said that the paphos area is the worst problem they are dealing with. It is illegal to trade as a 'school' offering full curriculum, etc
> 
> She also said that you cannot open a school or institute without a license? and if they have this is illegal? I told her that it was our impression that you had to open first then apply - she said this was totally untrue.
> 
> This is very worrying as we are being told something completely different from all the schools we talk to? They seem very confident that everything will be ok and are continuing with their plans (and taking money!) to open in september.
> 
> Has anyone any thoughts on this, i know that there are lots of worried parents and teachers about?
> 
> thanks


My experience of the Ministry of Education and Culture (mainly within the arena of Higher Education) would indicate that it has yet to meet its full potential and has a lot of development work to do before it meets all of its obligations. This includes the quality of information that it gives out, which is often counter to various EU directives. 
I have arranged several collaborative provisions with UK HEIs for delivery in Cyprus and have been told categorically (by telephone and in writing from the Ministry) that such collaborations were illegal) when I knew full well that they were in full compliance with EU law. I have since successfully used the SOLVIT service of the EC to resolve the legality issues (without the need for further infringement proceedings against the Republic of Cyprus) and have since received apologetic retractions from the same Ministry reassuring me that all collaborations are perfectly legal.
I would not be surprised if the official mentioned in an earlier post did not really know what she was talking about. (See earlier posts about the legality of home schooling, for example). I would advise any EU citizen that is encountering difficulties in providing services (that are legal under EU law) to pursue their grievance through the SOLVIT route.


----------



## steveg63

I have been informed that the minister over education is very keen to resolve the current situation relating to the 'institute/school' licensing situation. They can close the institutes down but wont as they have no place to educate the children that attend these.


----------



## wellsfamilycyprus

steveg63 said:


> I have been informed that the minister over education is very keen to resolve the current situation relating to the 'institute/school' licensing situation. They can close the institutes down but wont as they have no place to educate the children that attend these.


I can also confirm that although the situation is or appears on a knife edge, schools like ISOP are bursting with children and at capacity. As there are no places to rehouse children that are floating from closed down institutes or institutes that are so called 'illegal' and are supposedly due for the chop, it is more of a problem for the MOE to close them down so long as certain criteria is reached. In the case of a few - criteria has not fully been met and they have gone. Others, are and will continue because they have stayed within guidelines and followed all the rules in the book as presented although they are without licenses.

The situation is far from great and as a parent, it is a constant worry. You just have to place your child, or in our case, children, in the best school that you think fit - and cross fingers!


----------



## spiceman

Hi,

we put both of our children aged 8 and 11 into ISOP two years ago. I'm afraid they only latest a few days. My eldest came home with a work sheet that he had done two years previously in the UK and my youngest could comfortably does my eldest maths homework.

On approaching the teachers about the material, we got a less than enthusiatic response.

Be aware that if you do put children there and take them out before the acedemic year has finished, you will have to pay a full years fees.

hope this helps


----------



## DandG

spiceman said:


> Hi,
> 
> we put both of our children aged 8 and 11 into ISOP two years ago. I'm afraid they only latest a few days. My eldest came home with a work sheet that he had done two years previously in the UK and my youngest could comfortably does my eldest maths homework.
> 
> On approaching the teachers about the material, we got a less than enthusiatic response.
> 
> Be aware that if you do put children there and take them out before the acedemic year has finished, you will have to pay a full years fees.
> 
> hope this helps


hi just wondering where does your 10 year old go to school now as we have a nine year old and as soon as we find work will be coming over we read mixed reports on state schools.


----------



## spiceman

Hello Again,

both of my children go to St George School in Coral Bay. There have been licence issues regarding the small private schools in the area but both of our children have been there two years and we are extremely happy with the level of education and will continue to send them there. Home

regards


----------



## wellsfamilycyprus

spiceman said:


> Hello Again,
> 
> both of my children go to St George School in Coral Bay. There have been licence issues regarding the small private schools in the area but both of our children have been there two years and we are extremely happy with the level of education and will continue to send them there. Home
> 
> regards


Spiceman

Forgive me, are you not aware of the problems that St Georges have had? We provisionally had our two children due to start this term having done the induction for three days in May. There is no way on earth I would let my kids go there now. As far as I am aware, most of the teachers have left - we know this because we are in touch with other schools and the teachers are friends with each other. The owner that we originally met is no longer and there are major issues there. I have heard that a parent has bought the school - if that's the case - good luck to him/her. The fact remains however, the school is not in a good way and has had major problems which are not going to be resolved overnight. I have heard that it will have to relocate etc.

My problem is that nobody at the school even told us what was going on and were happy to take our money. We did not even get replies when we emailed with our concerns. Its not good having the police turn up when your children are being educated and the children are leaving or have left in droves - again we know this because of other parents we are in contact with and the children are turning up at other schools that we have looked at.

Its a hard one to recommend I am afraid, and better that people are aware of the situation.


----------



## spiceman

Hi WellsFamilyCyprus,

Best let people visit the school and judge it on it's own merit.

I hope you are happy with whichever school you children end up attending.


----------



## steveg63

St George ha. Not only has it been told to close, they got rid of some of the teachers over the holiday period, who tried to claim the Cypriot unemployment benefit to be told that the 'school' had not paid any monies into the Social Security fund, ILLEGAL!!!!

My children went to this establishment and WILL NOT be returning!


----------



## wellsfamilycyprus

spiceman said:


> Hi WellsFamilyCyprus,
> 
> Best let people visit the school and judge it on it's own merit.
> 
> I hope you are happy with whichever school you children end up attending.


Spiceman

Agreed and good luck.

The problem is that like us, new people will not see all that is there and the problems that go with it. Nobody told us, we had to find out. 

Hope that the school finds its feet again - my kids did like it down there.


----------



## charlottescrimgeour

Hi
I am a new member and could not allow to create a new post. I therefore have to use this subject title to ask advice.

I want to know anyone has children at English School Nicosia. I have heard that the school is very good in terms of academic level. Our children aged 12 & 13. Besides, I have heard that almost all the teachers are Greek speakers in Secondary department. I am wondering if the children will learn proper English there. Or is the school just knowledge fed with the main achievement is to pass exa m. For your information, our children are native English speakers. 
I appreciate anyone who can offer me some information about the school. Thank you.


----------



## Puffik

Please note that Red Dragon in Limassol has collapsed due to finacial reasons which involve a police investigation and will close end of month. A group of parents and some staff have started a new School out at Trahoni. 

(I plan to put mine in Med Junior in Laranca)


----------



## Wilson5

*Worrying lack of registration for almost all Paphos schools*

Hi all! 


An intersting article I found on the Cyprus Mail website

*Worrying lack of registration for almost all Paphos schools *

It’s been almost a year since I decided to move to Cyprus permanently with my family, having been thrilled with the warm climate and the hospitality of the people here.

Alas, last week I discovered that the private school in the Paphos district to which we send our son is not registered with the Ministry of Education. I had a look through the Ministry’s website and noticed that the only school which was registered was The International School of Paphos.

Naturally, we are very concerned about this, and while I have spoken to the school’s management, all I have been given was a series of excuses. I believe this is a matter more parents need to be made aware of.


----------



## kimonas

My take on the Paphos schools issue is that some feathers have been ruffled regarding competition in the private schools arena, so that those in the know have used the issue of liscencing to take care of emerging competition. The Ministry of Education itself is no real arbiter of quality (in my opinion) and seems almost constantly to be in a state of infringement regarding issues such as curriculum reform and most of the schools I have had contact with have not been properly liscenced island wide) but the owners know the right people to talk to and it never seems to cause them any problems. One thing is certain, however, and that is a mass migration to the state system as parents are no longer able to pay the private school fees. The state system has its own set of problems and challenges, especially for expat students in ceratin age groups. The safest districts for private sector provision (in my opinion) are Nicosia and Larnaca.


----------



## Puffik

My own understanding is that provided a private School is making best possible efforts to complete the licencing/registration process, and there are no obvious problems with premises or the education side, i.e. curriculam or teaching qualifications, then the Authorities e.g. the municipality and Min Ed will not normally intervene to close a school down. 

I am told the big no-nos are likely to be operating in premises which are not approved for schooling - which the municipality controls, and not making the initial applications to the Min-Ed, before opening the doors to Children.


----------



## Stavros

charlottescrimgeour said:


> Hi
> I am a new member and could not allow to create a new post. I therefore have to use this subject title to ask advice.
> 
> I want to know anyone has children at English School Nicosia. I have heard that the school is very good in terms of academic level. Our children aged 12 & 13. Besides, I have heard that almost all the teachers are Greek speakers in Secondary department. I am wondering if the children will learn proper English there. Or is the school just knowledge fed with the main achievement is to pass exa m. For your information, our children are native English speakers.
> I appreciate anyone who can offer me some information about the school. Thank you.


Hi Charlotte,

I have graduated from the English School some 16 years ago. At the time it was one of the best schools, if not the best, on the island. I have heard of a few issues with the school since that time, but based on my experiences I would definitely recommend it. There were quite a few English teachers back then and a few native English speaking kids. I don't know how is the current situation, but I don't think that your kids would have any problems learning proper English there. Plus the school itself has great facilities, lots of history and an array of extra-curricular activities. I think your kids would like it there.


----------



## TPKR

*Schools!*

Hiya, 
We are in the eary stages of a move to Cyprus but I am trying to get my head around schooling for a 5 and 10 year old and after reading all the posts I am very confused! 

Can someone point me in the right direction please.

Thanks


----------



## Puffik

TPKR said:


> Hiya,
> We are in the eary stages of a move to Cyprus but I am trying to get my head around schooling for a 5 and 10 year old and after reading all the posts I am very confused!
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction please.
> 
> Thanks


where in Cyprus are you likely to be living?


----------



## LADY LALA

Puffik said:


> where in Cyprus are you likely to be living?


We moved to Paphos 1 year ago (tommorrow !!!) I have a 4 year old and 8 year old, the eldest started the local greek school in Peyia in April last year, and little girl started the kindergarden connected with the school in September, they stay at kndergarden until they reach 6 and half , so she will be there 2 years.
The youngest is getting on great, learning her ABC, COLOURS, NUMBERS etc in Greek with all the other children- I have to teach her at home in English , but Im not doing too much with her as I dont want to confuse her. She loves the kindergarden and the teachers are lovely and very helpful. 
My 8 year old boy, loves school and has settled amazingly well, he is picking up the language well although by no means fluent, He gets so much homework (in greek) I often sit with him for up to 4 hours, translating it and then helping him to complete it, this is a big problem for me, however there are after school clubs that will help with homework, his name is on the waiting list for one now. I try to concentrate on the important things like maths and grammer, and leave the religious studies and history , the teachers dont seem to mind as long as they are trying. I have subscribed to a website that teaches english curriculum subjects aimed at home schoolers and to assist with extra tuition, I try and do this alongside his greek studies, as well as additional greek language learning. They put on FREE greek lessons for the kids after school twice a week , this also helps.
It is hard work on the parents probably more than the kids, but Im happy that they are happy at school , they may need additional help as they get older but that is not a problem.
Hope this helps a little .


----------



## cds usa

The vast majority of students both from the private and public sectors, successfully pursue and complete degrees from universities in the uk, us and many other European countries!
The fact that Cypriots choose to supplement their children's education, by the way this happens just us much with children of private schools, shows the strong commitment of the parents, not necessarily great shortcomings in the public system!

That being said, just my opinion of course, there are definite advantages to good private schools, just like in the rest of the world.
Our children will be going to a private school


----------



## Jo37

Hi

Just reading your post. I will be moving to Paphos in August with my husband and two boys. I've been in touch with the International School and it looks very good. Does anybody know whether they have after school clubs and if they have a canteen? I'm also looking for a Beavers and football club for my 4 and 7 year olds - does anybody know if there are any clubs in Paphos. I will also be looking for an office job - any advice about where to start? Thanks Jo


----------



## LADY LALA

I miss the social aspect of school in the UK, chatting with other mums at the school gates, meeting for coffees, arranging nights out, helping with each others kids, being a taxi service etc etc. Ive been in Peyia since April 2011 and feel we need to set up some kind of support for parents so here goes-
Ive started a Facebook social group for parents in Paphos, to offer help, advice, support and friendship.
Maybe you have some kids items to get rid of, give away or sell, maybe you need childcare, or help with the school run- maybe you would like to offer help to do the school run or offer a few hours a day to look after children. 

Maybe you can suggest some good places to go with children. or help with homework.....what ever your contribution it all helps

It can be lonely for parents at the best of times but being in a foreign country makes things even harder.

Feel free to add other friends BUT please only parents with children in PAPHOS area.


----------



## bluebirds

Hi we are thinking of moving this September to Cyprus and our children will be going to a private school, American Academy Larnaca I want to ask what people thought about the school any experiences,our timing?So many problems with the Euro..
_ would be leaving my new business (nursery)_ .....wondering if it is the right thing to do I left Cyprus 18 years ago and i am feeling a little nervous about going back.
Thanks for reading Ellie


----------



## Puffik

I understand AA in Larnaca generally has a very good reputation, particularly on the academic side: Do not however dismiss Med Junior/High. On the general aspect of returning to Cyprus I do not know what Cyprus was like 18 years ago: I have only been here 12, but Cyprus is not what it was even 5 years ago. I suggest you keep an eye on the internt versions of the loacel papers to see what is happening - it is probbaly still a better place to live than say London. (and I am a Londoner!)


----------



## Aroura

Veronica said:


> I think it is far better to put children into the local schools if you intend to live here permanently. It helps them to integrate into the community and also helps parents to become more accpeted than if they seperate their children by putting them in the international schools.
> I know people who have children in both systems and the ones who go to the local schools are far happier here.


This is something I plan to do, I also plan to provide a homeschooling top up to their education too, but I think it's a vital necessity for the reasons you said, to help them fit in and make friends. I totally agree with your point here...
Is it quite easy to get a place in one of the local schools? My children will be 5years and almost 7years when we move over, I'm hoping to get to look at some schools when I come in October, but not planning the move till February 2013 (ish, could be a bit earlier or later depending on what happens). 
How long are the school days, is it like here where its 6hours in school a day? 

Aroura.


----------



## kimonas

Aroura said:


> This is something I plan to do, I also plan to provide a homeschooling top up to their education too, but I think it's a vital necessity for the reasons you said, to help them fit in and make friends. I totally agree with your point here...
> Is it quite easy to get a place in one of the local schools? My children will be 5years and almost 7years when we move over, I'm hoping to get to look at some schools when I come in October, but not planning the move till February 2013 (ish, could be a bit earlier or later depending on what happens).
> How long are the school days, is it like here where its 6hours in school a day?
> 
> Aroura.


Hi Aroura,

Posts numbers 16 and 76 on this thread might help regarding some of your questions. Places are now an issue because of the economic downturn as many parents who previously relied on the private schools can no longer afford it and are also seeking state places (there were almost 3000 places extra burden on the system last semester) although this is normally a squeeze at secondary level as the primary state schooling here is considered by many to be of a very good standard, the problems really begin at secondary level - for those issues see the various posts in this thread.

From my experience of dealing with parents who are running businesses, their biggest complaint is the early start and early finish. The school day here starts early and schools are normally out by 2. There are also a large number of holidays which some parents find inconvenient as they may not have the childcare support mechanism (yaya or grandma) to take over when the schools are closed. The summer, easter and winter recesses are longer here than in the UK.


----------



## LADY LALA

My kids got straight in to local school no problems at all,Your 5 year old will go to kindergarden first they dont start school till 6 years 8 months here, but kindergarden run alongside the schools the day starts at 7-30 and finishes at 1.00, some schools offer an afternoon school (not ours unfortunately ) which run 1-4pm . 
There are some after school clubs too, which help with homework. 
I do exactly the same as you with regards to home schooling some great sites you might like to try - IXL and Key Stage 1 KS1, & Key Stage 2 KS2 Home Learning Resources - @school or Learn Times Tables with Mr Monkeys Island Multiplication Games - I live in Peyia, Paphos If you need any help or a friend when you get here give me a shout x If your on facebook feel free to add me ( Tilly Ann )


----------



## bluebirds

Thank you very much to all that replied with your experiences.
I feel more confident about moving to Cyprus. 
So far the school there has been great, answering our questions. 
I also wanted to ask if anyone is involved in any clubs or teams. I am interested to find out about any football teams, gymnastic teams,any music clubs.
I searched a little and i could only find some in Nicosia, does anyone take part or knows of any in larnaca?
Many thanks 
Sorry for late and general reply to all.


----------



## Uk-Scots

LADY LALA said:


> I miss the social aspect of school in the UK, chatting with other mums at the school gates, meeting for coffees, arranging nights out, helping with each others kids, being a taxi service etc etc. Ive been in Peyia since April 2011 and feel we need to set up some kind of support for parents so here goes-
> Ive started a Facebook social group for parents in Paphos, to offer help, advice, support and friendship.
> Maybe you have some kids items to get rid of, give away or sell, maybe you need childcare, or help with the school run- maybe you would like to offer help to do the school run or offer a few hours a day to look after children.
> 
> Maybe you can suggest some good places to go with children. or help with homework.....what ever your contribution it all helps
> 
> It can be lonely for parents at the best of times but being in a foreign country makes things even harder.
> 
> Feel free to add other friends BUT please only parents with children in PAPHOS area.


Hi, we are moving over at the end of August with our 2 young children and interested in your facebook social group, can you send me the name of it please?

Thanks x


----------



## Uk-Scots

It's ok have found it & requested to join


----------



## LADY LALA

Hi , what name is it- then I know who you are- where you moving to, you'll have to come along to our meet ups, get to know some people x good luck with the move


----------



## Uk-Scots

Thank you. You have just accepted me . We are moving to Agios Georgios, would love to come along and meet up.


----------



## LADY LALA

Uk-Scots said:


> Thank you. You have just accepted me . We are moving to Agios Georgios, would love to come along and meet up.


Im very close Im in Peyia, my kids are 9 and 4 - we'll see you soon hopefully- whats your name ?
Leanne


----------



## Uk-Scots

I have a boy of 4 and a girl who is 5. What school do your children attend?

Kelly M x


----------



## LADY LALA

My little girl is 4 and half shes been at Peyia kindergarden part of the local greek primary since september and my son is at the local primary/elementary school - they dont start school here till they are 6 and 8 months do they will both go to kindergarden if you chose to put them in local school. 
Leanne


----------



## PositiveLady

Uk-Scots said:


> Hi, we are moving over at the end of August with our 2 young children and interested in your facebook social group, can you send me the name of it please?
> 
> Thanks x



Hello,

I'm new and thinking of moving out beginnging of October with my Husband and 3 children, 19, 12 and 3. I would like to join the Facebook group, please tell me the name. Thank you.


----------



## PositiveLady

PositiveLady said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new and thinking of moving out beginnging of October with my Husband and 3 children, 19, 12 and 3. I would like to join the Facebook group, please tell me the name. Thank you.



How have you found your move so far UK-Scots? x


----------



## kisywisy

hi we are really considering a move to the paphos area

we have 3 girls (1,3,10). i was speaking to a primary school teacher when we were over there recently and she said they start school a year later than in the uk. at the moment, my eldest is in her last year of primary school. we wouldn't be moving for at least a year and she should be going to high school by then. 

i would like them to go to a local school. would my 10yo be disadvantaged by not speaking greek?? she is also dyslexic. the other two will learn greek from the beginning, but my eldest won't have that backround


----------



## Veronica

kisywisy said:


> hi we are really considering a move to the paphos area
> 
> we have 3 girls (1,3,10). i was speaking to a primary school teacher when we were over there recently and she said they start school a year later than in the uk. at the moment, my eldest is in her last year of primary school. we wouldn't be moving for at least a year and she should be going to high school by then.
> 
> i would like them to go to a local school. would my 10yo be disadvantaged by not speaking greek?? she is also dyslexic. the other two will learn greek from the beginning, but my eldest won't have that backround


Your eldest will really struggle in a local school as all teaching is done in Greek and she will not get any extra help for her learning problems. She will be better off in a private school where they teach the English curriculum and give her any extra help she needs.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## kisywisy

Veronica said:


> Your eldest will really struggle in a local school as all teaching is done in Greek and she will not get any extra help for her learning problems. She will be better off in a private school where they teach the English curriculum and give her any extra help she needs.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


thank you

do state schools not offer any sort of support of dyslexia??

even if my eldest was in private school, i would put the youngest two in state school. i would prefer them to mix with the locals and learn greek


----------



## Puffik

kisywisy said:


> thank you
> 
> do state schools not offer any sort of support of dyslexia??
> 
> even if my eldest was in private school, i would put the youngest two in state school. i would prefer them to mix with the locals and learn greek


You might be lucky and find a teacher who knows what Dyslexia is and does not see your child as another lazy/stupid pupil (which is a risk) but then again you might not. Everything I have heard about the state sector indicates that SEN provision for people with learning problem such as Dyslexia orADHD or Autism/Aspergers is weak.
Do not expect too much from the commercial sector , except at a price for extra classroom support or extra tuition.

The best thing is to make a trip and talk to the schools (both state and private ) and form your own views on whther they are simply talking the talk . 

(I have a child with a learning disbility)


----------



## kimonas

There is very little awareness of or sympathy for additional learning needs within the state sector. The private sector is your only real solution for older children. The Paphos region is particularly badly served with respect to the private sector with some fledgling schools in the area closed down.

The best private schools are in Nicosia and Larnaca.


----------



## triggerhappykev

Seems to be a popular thread, does anyone know if there is a school bus or similar from Farmagusta area to Larnaca. Med Junior School seems to be the only one that will deal with my childs learning difficulties. However the homes we really like are in the Farmagusta area. Kinda stuck


----------



## kimonas

The Med schools have many staff qualified in SEN and inclusion issues (for dyslexia especially and for gifted and talented). The Principal is also heavily involved with the ADHD and dyslexia Association for Cyprus and the UK. I would judge it to be the best equiped to deal with additional learning needs. There is a school bus but I don;t think it runs out as far as Frenaros. The only option would be to look for houses closer to Larnaca. The east is pretty much abandoned off season and is slowly decaying away- wouldn't Larnaca offer a better family future (especially considering the ongoing multi-billion euro rennovation and development projects. It'll probably be the place to be in 5 years or so...


----------



## Puffik

I can endorse Med Junior - sufficiently so that we transport our girls (one of whom has SEN) from Limassol each day - however depending on the nature and extent of the disability you may still find that you will need a one to one personal classroom assitant for your child, which you will have to pay for, and the shool will not otherwise do everything, and you may likewise need to have external proffesional asistance with a specialist in that area of learning difficulty . 

Indeed I reommend that you find out what sort of professional support may be appropraite / available and who can provide it but you will have to pays as the State reallly makes very little provision of that sort, and you must ensure that your proffessional support works closely with the school and with any class room assistant, to ensure they understand the particular SEN of your child which may( for example) be how to ensure the child will not run around the clas room, (or engae in other inaapropriate behaviours)which the assiatant will do while the teacher delivres educational content. 

(we were in one school where the teacher delived no education to one of our daughters and was not even aware of her reading skills- the only way that our daughter got any education was because we and the assistant provioded the materials and delivred it. Moving to med Junior was a breath of resh air: we now provide very littel but support and help in doing homework the school supplies.. 

As for professional support we work with one therapist (for ABA) and he worked with the school to find a suitable assistant and he sees the assistant twice a month, plus he meets with the school to deal with IEPs and related matters. (He also provides coordination to find other specialists who we may need to consult concening our daughters' condition). 

Good luck but with Med Schools you probbaly have a lot more chance of getting your child a decent education than in most other schools.


----------



## jenjenmullin

Hello, I am moving in the next 8 weeks over to the Paralimni area. 

I have 2 children, aged 8 and 5. ( 8 turns 9 in feb) 

They will be attending LOCAL schools. I am well aware of the challenges both they and i will face. And am seeking help to make the transition easier. I have not been able to secure a teacher this side to start with the language learning, but i am sure once we are over and they are hearing it all the time they will start to pick it up. 
I have also secured a tutor over in the area once we have moved. 

I am looking to suppliment their Cypriot learning with UK based learning via the internet. 

I am basically looking for anyone in this area with children in local schools to connect with and talk to, so if you are, please send me a message or add me on fb ( Jenny Mullin) 

Also, does anyone know exactly where i need to go once i move over to register the children with a local school? 

Thanks


----------



## S8112

The best English schools in Cyprus are:

1) The English School - This is undoubtly the best school in the country, although it has quite competitive entry exams, as well as tuition fees of about EUR10,000 per year (seven years).
2) The Grammar School
3) American Academy
4) GC School of Careers
5) Pascal English School

Others are good, but honestly do not make it into the top 5.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cds usa

S8112 said:


> The best English schools in Cyprus are:
> 
> 1) The English School - This is undoubtly the best school in the country, although it has quite competitive entry exams, as well as tuition fees of about EUR10,000 per year (seven years).
> 2) The Grammar School
> 3) American Academy
> 4) GC School of Careers
> 5) Pascal English School
> 
> Others are good, but honestly do not make it into the top 5.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you! We are leaning heavily towards American Academy because it's quite a bit less. My niece and nephew go to grammar school but I feel it's too far out of town.


----------



## Puffik

be cautious which American Acadamy you refer to as the AA in Larnaca is not the same organisation as the AA in Limassol and Paphos.


----------



## kimonas

S8112 said:


> The best English schools in Cyprus are:
> 
> 1) The English School - This is undoubtly the best school in the country, although it has quite competitive entry exams, as well as tuition fees of about EUR10,000 per year (seven years).
> 2) The Grammar School
> 3) American Academy
> 4) GC School of Careers
> 5) Pascal English School
> 
> Others are good, but honestly do not make it into the top 5.
> 
> Hope this helps.


One of the problems facing parents in seeking out a prospective school for their children is a lack of information, or indeed a wealth of misinformation, about the institutions that offer English medium instruction. A major drawback is a lack of quality assurance and performance measurement to assess the schools. There isn't a top 5, or league tables. There are a couple of institution in the 'top-5' quoted earlier where conditions and facilities are excellent, but the chalk-face instruction and internal standards are shockingly bad (despite the 'excellent reputations'). There is no substitute for visiting the schools personally and making observations and asking probing questions. One of them should be, 'What percentage of your faculty are native English speakers?'


----------



## cds usa

I agree. It's frustrating that there isn't a rating system and I'm aware that the list above is sort of a longevity list of sorts, these schools have been around the longest therefore they must be doing something right. 
I want my children to be instructed in English but also to be in a school where the majority of children are Greek because we want them to learn the language and culture.
I'm leaning towards the America Academy in Nicosia and I'd love to hear any comments, pro or con.
Or any other schools I haven't considered but should look at.
Thanks,
C.


----------



## Sequence

My kids go to local government schools and I must say I am very impressed with the standard of education and the after school activities.


----------



## cds usa

I have no issues with the public schools, I'm a product of the Cyprus public school system. Our concerns are that our children don't speak Greek so they will be at a disadvantage until they learn the language and if we decide to return to the US we want the transition to be as smooth as possible. My son is only 5 and doesn't start kindergarten until next year but my daughter is in second grade.
Did your children catch on quickly?


----------



## S8112

cds usa said:


> I agree. It's frustrating that there isn't a rating system and I'm aware that the list above is sort of a longevity list of sorts, these schools have been around the longest therefore they must be doing something right.
> I want my children to be instructed in English but also to be in a school where the majority of children are Greek because we want them to learn the language and culture.
> I'm leaning towards the America Academy in Nicosia and I'd love to hear any comments, pro or con.
> Or any other schools I haven't considered but should look at.
> Thanks,
> C.


Do you think it would be a good idea to use this forum to rate schools in Cyprus based on members' experiences?

Rating categories for example, could include GCSE results, A level results, staff, convenience, transport, facilities, etc.

What do you think?


----------



## cds usa

The forum is very useful for soliciting personal experiences and information. Since an independent school rating system does not exist the only official data is provided by the individual schools so very biased. In this case word of mouth is an added tool to help evaluate. 
Unfortunately for me most of the members here are in paphos. 
Location in Nicosia is not so important since we'll have to drive them there anyway. It may not be possible for us to actually inspect the school before we enroll but we'll do it before the school year starts and if we see issues we'll find a new school and forfeit the enrollment fees.
See there is a plan after all


----------



## Zoe&billy

Hi just a reply about putting your children in the local school how are they with the la vuage barrier and have they made friends easy enough?


----------



## Michbidds

Hi everyone,

I am also new and relocating to Limassol in July just myself and my daughter with work, I have managed to get my daughter into the Heritage School and have somewhere temporarily to live but will obviously find something more suitable when I actually get our there, but please could I have the facebook page too as although Im very excited about the move it will be a daunting experience.

Or if anyone wants to add me on facebook Michelle Biddlecombe


----------



## theresoon

cds usa said:


> I agree. It's frustrating that there isn't a rating system and I'm aware that the list above is sort of a longevity list of sorts, these schools have been around the longest therefore they must be doing something right.
> I want my children to be instructed in English but also to be in a school where the majority of children are Greek because we want them to learn the language and culture.
> I'm leaning towards the America Academy in Nicosia and I'd love to hear any comments, pro or con.
> Or any other schools I haven't considered but should look at.
> Thanks,
> C.


You might have mistakenly come to the conclusion that American Academy follows a US curriculum. The only school in Nicosia that actually does that is American International. If your daughter is 7 and so in grade 2 if she goes to any other school she will be a year ahead. My advice would be to tour all the schools, ignore some of the comments of the locals, ask lots of questions and then decide. Also bare in mind that a lot of the private schools are in serious financial trouble now.


----------



## cds usa

We have postponed our move until next summer we will still be there all summer but not permanently until next year. Even though we won't be relying on Cyprus for income it's still all too scary with 2 little kids. 
I plan to look at the schools personally, I'm also planning on having the kids do a couple of weeks of summer day camp at the American International school.


----------



## theresoon

cds usa said:


> We have postponed our move until next summer we will still be there all summer but not permanently until next year. Even though we won't be relying on Cyprus for income it's still all too scary with 2 little kids.
> I plan to look at the schools personally, I'm also planning on having the kids do a couple of weeks of summer day camp at the American International school.


Postponing a move to Cyprus is a good idea. If you can spend the whole summer here why do you want to move permanently? Do you know how many people tell me it was a huge mistake? Even those who have been here a decade.
If the purpose is for the kids to learn Greek then bring them every summer and send them to a summer school with local kids instead of AI.


----------



## cds usa

I'm originally from Cyprus and have a lot of family/resources there - also we would like our children to experience living in another country, hopefully next year. We are fortunate to be able to choose


----------



## mountaindweller

Just a comment about our experiences with schools in Limassol. My children came from a very small school in Cumbria (total 35 in whole school). They have now completed 1 year here. Our son completed Yr 6 at Grammar School Junior. He thrived and really enjoyed it. The school has high standards, good, caring teachers and management, and a happy atmosphere. Also, he was taught Greek as a beginner, which was on our checklist for choosing a school. Depending on when they join, not all the international schools teach Greek as a second language. Both children will be at Pascal English school from September. Again, they teach Greek as a second language. They offer all day school (handy if you work, and it also offers help with homework). We chose Pascal as it has good teachers and caring staff. In addition it has 6 years instead of 7. Choosing a school for your child is different for every family, but we were not disappointed with either school.


----------



## Mike&sue

Hi new to this site, thinking of moving to protares, end of this year can anyone recommend any English speaking schools near this area?


----------



## theresoon

Mike&sue said:


> Hi new to this site, thinking of moving to protares, end of this year can anyone recommend any English speaking schools near this area?


There is only English school in Paralimni called Xenion. I have heard that the local school in Ayia Napa is very international.


----------



## paulcono

Hello, 

Do any parents here have their children in The International school of Paphos?

I have a 4 years old daughter and 13 years old son and schooling is our only concern about our move to Paphos. 

Can you advise how much the fees are?


----------



## H&S

Hello Paul
Yes we have a son recently started at the International School. For Year 9, the fees would be about 7500 euros per year all in. Books and uniform around another 400 euros.
Reception year is around 4500 euros per year with uniform/books probably a fair bit less. Hope this helps.


----------



## paulcono

H&S said:


> Hello Paul
> Yes we have a son recently started at the International School. For Year 9, the fees would be about 7500 euros per year all in. Books and uniform around another 400 euros.
> Reception year is around 4500 euros per year with uniform/books probably a fair bit less. Hope this helps.


Thank you for the reply. What is the application process? Do they take in at any time of the year or a certain time?


----------



## H&S

paulcono said:


> Thank you for the reply. What is the application process? Do they take in at any time of the year or a certain time?


If you email the school ( the address is on their website I think) they will reply with the application information you will need. Sarah is the lady who deals with admissions - she is lovely
Normally I believe they take in students any time of year, but I think some years are pretty full at present, so it depends on that.

By the way, I should have said in my previous post that you get a 10% discount on fees if you pay a whole year in full in September.


----------



## marthassos

Hi Everyone

This is my first time on the forum 

I am hoping to move to the Famagusta area of Cyprus in September/October this year (2014). My son will be 14 and my daughter will be 9 at the time of the move.

I have gone through this thread and have been unable to find any information on schools in the Famagusta area.

I have already been in contact with the Military School today and they are very expensive with their fees. I would prefer to send both my children to international schools and even back class them for a year (both of them are happy with being back classed).

If anyone has any information at all regarding the Famagusta area, please do get in touch.

Many thanks


----------



## seh2000

Hi,

Not sure if my question has been raised, if then I apologize for having overlooked it.

My question is and perhaps it is a kind of inappropriate, but for all the English speaking schools is Greek a compulsory 2nd language? I ask as out son is bilingual Spanish/English and we really want his 3rd language to be Danish.


Thanks - Steen


----------



## Jessyharri

*Schooling*

Hi all,
New to this site and in the early stages of relocating to Cyprus, my husband is over there at the mo and looking at pissouri, just wondering about the best options for my two aged 10 and 11 I would have loved them to go to a local Greek school but after reading through this thread I'm guessing this is not really and option as they speak no Greek. I like the look of tlc peyia? But have told him to pop into all schools in paphos area. And advice would be gratefully taken. 
Thanks


----------



## Jessyharri

Hi looking at moving to paphos area pissouri, wondering if you could add me as one of my biggest concerns are myself and children making friends thank you


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

Making friends is no problem at all from our experience especially if they are in school.


----------



## Veronica

TLC Peyia is actually at Agios Georgios (St. George) and would be a long drive twice a day from Pissouri.
Pissouri hasn't got much to occupy children. Even if everything else was favourable I think Pissouri would not be a good choice with children.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet

Yes, agree again with Veronica but at least it is close to Aphrodite Hills which has some kids, activities and the playground. If you are looking at Pissouri though it is better to look at schools in Limassol. I know of several children living in Aphrodite Hills that go to a private English school there.


----------



## Jessyharri

I didn't even consider Limassol! My hubbies going to ask his step brother to introduce him to some families with children up on Aphrodite hills to chat with them so they may even be the ones you know


----------



## piglet0703

Hi all!
Me, my husband and our almost 3-year old son are soon moving to Limassol - some time after the end of June. I was wondering whether you all guys could help me out with the following...
We are Russian citizens but I do not intend on placing my child into a Russian nurserry\kindergarten\school. I myself lived for some time in Ottawa, Canada and studied in Canadian schools. So I decided it would be really nice for my child to have the same experience as I had. And also that way he will learn the foreign languages the right way by studying in a foreign school. The main question is to which school should I place him: to the Greek one or the British\American? I guess the local Greek school would be more preferable in order for my son to make new friends locally. And I guess American\British school are all private and therefore pretty expensive? But since we are regarded as non-locals we will have to pay even for the local school? I read on numerous websites about the education system and the fees... It's just that I do not fully understand the education system in whole anywhere in the world. I just want my son to get descent education in a normal and caring environment. And no, he doesn't know a word of Greek or English. For now he speaks pretty descent Russian for his age. But I wish him to study other languages such as Greek and English, maybe even Spanish later on. I myself am a translator\interpreter. I think in both languages: Russian and English. For me there is no difference in which language to speak, but mostly I prefer English. I may even go to a school to study Greek and Spanish because here in Russian I had not that chance. So all in all I am still head over toes where my child should receive his education?


----------



## hiatusxenia

Please do take a moment to think what will happen to your children after this experience. A year in a completely different school system could be very disruptive and confusing for them.

Or, what happens to children who go through the whole system and finish their education in Cyprus? Are they well equipped enough to study in further education elsewhere? 

I would urge everyone to look closely at the results of these schools and the actual subjects students study and pass at say, 'A' level.

I do know the answers to these questions but would urge people to perhaps think of their children - even if it means spending a little longer in the UK (or wherever) until your children have finished there.


----------



## Anne Fraser

Guys, please suggest me some good primary schools in Cyprus.


----------



## Lisa -A-

*Local Schools in Paphos*

Hi All, long time visitor, first time poster. We are considering a move to Cyprus (peyia/coral bay/Paphos area) and I am looking for some information, which has probably been mentioned numerous times before.

I have 2 kids, 9 and 7. I have been looking at the private english schools in this region but feel the fees are very expensive. We have their grandparents relocating with us who are willing to take the kids to and from school so distance is not too much of a hurdle.

Does anyone know any local greek schools, (I am happy to get a greek tutor prior to the relocation for about a year before the move happens so they have at least some language skills). But I would like to get people's experience. My main worry is that they will not get accepted by the kids (bullied) and a good education.

thanks in advance  x


----------



## dorsetfam

Noticed that this thread is a little old.
For any new visitors them as well as ISOP there are a couple of other private English language schools for consideration.
One is called The Learning Centre - TLC and one is called Aspire. Both have children 3-18 I understand


----------



## jacnewt

*School fees*

Hi Mike
I have been through a similar process and aim to move to Cyprus in time to start the new school year. I planned to make a move sooner but it was the school situation that stopped me. 
I have spent a long time looking into the whole education thing in Cyprus. Government schools are always an option but for my kids it means they'd have to finish school there to get the Cyprus exams unless I pay a small fortune for them to have tuition to do English exams. Value for money seems to be the private option.
You must choose a school with licenses. I have seen some schools closed over the last two years and if you have spent money, that's no joke!
There was once just the International School with a license from the Ministry. The American Academy was once popular but its having a bad time. The only other licensed school in the area of Paphos is TLC. They have kids from 3 to 18 and I know, because I chose them, their fees are better because they include pretty much everything whereas others hit you with unexpected bills later. I called the Ministry because I didn't want to trust other people, and they said that TLC was licensed by them. They are also an exam centre so my kids can either prepare for uni there or take their IGCSE's and go back to the UK.
I spent ages on this, the school is an impressive place and I'm happy with my decision so good luck!


----------



## Puffik

jacnewt said:


> Hi Mike
> I have been through a similar process and aim to move to Cyprus in time to start the new school year. I planned to make a move sooner but it was the school situation that stopped me.
> I have spent a long time looking into the whole education thing in Cyprus. Government schools are always an option but for my kids it means they'd have to finish school there to get the Cyprus exams unless I pay a small fortune for them to have tuition to do English exams. Value for money seems to be the private option.
> You must choose a school with licenses. I have seen some schools closed over the last two years and if you have spent money, that's no joke!
> There was once just the International School with a license from the Ministry. The American Academy was once popular but its having a bad time. The only other licensed school in the area of Paphos is TLC. They have kids from 3 to 18 and I know, because I chose them, their fees are better because they include pretty much everything whereas others hit you with unexpected bills later. I called the Ministry because I didn't want to trust other people, and they said that TLC was licensed by them. They are also an exam centre so my kids can either prepare for uni there or take their IGCSE's and go back to the UK.
> I spent ages on this, the school is an impressive place and I'm happy with my decision so good luck!


re the American Academy: I understand it is linked to the AA in Limassol. We know several staff/ex staff. from one we learnt that wages were seldom paid on time. 
now I hear the debts are in Millions.... BTW as far as I know the AA in Limassol/Paphos has no connection with the AA in Larnaca.


----------



## Puffik

Jessyharri said:


> Hi looking at moving to paphos area pissouri, wondering if you could add me as one of my biggest concerns are myself and children making friends thank you




for Pissouri look at Limassol, in particular Heritage, Logos, Foley's Grammar School and Silverline. possibly an easier trip than Pegia....I have children age 8 in both Logos and Heritage. Both OK.


----------



## Veronica

*Food for thought*

I came across these two articles which give reason to worry about the high level of teacher salaries compared to the low level of education here in Cyprus.
To read the full articles click on the links.


Teachers in Cyprus at all levels of education have the biggest purchasing power compared to their colleagues in the rest of Europe, despite reductions in their salaries due to the economic crisis that led to a 8.5% reduction in their purchasing power in relation to 2009, as mentioned in report by the European Commission.


The research suggests that the maximum salaries of teachers at all levels of education (primary, lower secondary and upper secondary education) is higher than the per capital GDP in most countries of Europe.

The statuary salary for teachers in Cyprus stood at €39 837 for pre-primary education, at € 39 297 for primary and at €40 077 for secondary education.

Regarding the salaries of school heads the average statuary salary was € 60 267 for primary schools and € 70 695 for secondary education.

Cyprus teachers have purchasing power


An international study has found most Cypriot pupils near the end of compulsory education haven’t gained the necessary knowledge and skills to fully integrate into and be an active participant in contemporary society.
The findings came in the most recent Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA) triennial international survey which evaluates 15-year-olds in some 70 economies around the world.
In his address at a Monday workshop analysing the PISA results, Education Minister Costas Kadis said: “The results for Cyprus show that the majority of our 15-year-old pupils are limited to (PISA’s) lower levels in terms of skills that require the handling of typical and everyday situations connected to the subjects of Mathematics, Natural Sciences and Reading Comprehension.”
Kadis said only a small percentage of the Cypriot pupils were evaluated as being in PISA higher level of skills in making conclusions, evaluating arguments and reflection, compared to their peers overseas..
Cypriot pupils lack skills


----------



## Puffik

Veronica said:


> I came across these two articles which give reason to worry about the high level of teacher salaries compared to the low level of education here in Cyprus.
> To read the full articles click on the links.
> 
> 
> Teachers in Cyprus at all levels of education have the biggest purchasing power compared to their colleagues in the rest of Europe, despite reductions in their salaries due to the economic crisis that led to a 8.5% reduction in their purchasing power in relation to 2009, as mentioned in report by the European Commission.
> 
> 
> The research suggests that the maximum salaries of teachers at all levels of education (primary, lower secondary and upper secondary education) is higher than the per capital GDP in most countries of Europe.
> 
> The statuary salary for teachers in Cyprus stood at €39 837 for pre-primary education, at € 39 297 for primary and at €40 077 for secondary education.
> 
> Regarding the salaries of school heads the average statuary salary was € 60 267 for primary schools and € 70 695 for secondary education.
> 
> Cyprus teachers have purchasing power
> 
> 
> An international study has found most Cypriot pupils near the end of compulsory education haven’t gained the necessary knowledge and skills to fully integrate into and be an active participant in contemporary society.
> The findings came in the most recent Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA) triennial international survey which evaluates 15-year-olds in some 70 economies around the world.
> In his address at a Monday workshop analysing the PISA results, Education Minister Costas Kadis said: “The results for Cyprus show that the majority of our 15-year-old pupils are limited to (PISA’s) lower levels in terms of skills that require the handling of typical and everyday situations connected to the subjects of Mathematics, Natural Sciences and Reading Comprehension.”
> Kadis said only a small percentage of the Cypriot pupils were evaluated as being in PISA higher level of skills in making conclusions, evaluating arguments and reflection, compared to their peers overseas..
> Cypriot pupils lack skills


This must be state sector. Very few in the private sector get anything like that. It is probably why there is a big waiting list to become a teacher in the state sector in Vyprud.


----------



## rwilson

Thanks for the info.


----------



## madmum54

*school standards*

sounds a strange question but do private schools in cyprus differ in their academic standards?? 
my daughter had english and maths exams at xenion in paralimni 2 weeks ago. she found the maths hard as questions were things they havent learnt yet but was happy with the english paper.
but now heard she did very badly in both & they say her english grammer is very poor. i am surprised as last term report stated above average in english & average in maths

xenion are saying will take her but she will find it very difficult & will need private tuition payable as extra. 
so wondering if there is any alternatives. state schools not suitable as doesnt speak greek. is their any lower level private schools. she is actually a very bright 10 year old and doing well in school here. maybe its the difference between state and private education standards.

havent told her about this as is so happy about starting at xenion. is a beautiful school. only 12 in a class & she loved it. 
sure will work out ok if only needs extra coaching for short term. apart from the cost she will not like lots of after school lessons. the up side is will be getting near winter by that time so wont be the distraction of playing in pool or going to beach in afternoons


----------



## SiAnDem

madmum54 said:


> sounds a strange question but do private schools in cyprus differ in their academic standards??
> my daughter had english and maths exams at xenion in paralimni 2 weeks ago. she found the maths hard as questions were things they havent learnt yet but was happy with the english paper.
> but now heard she did very badly in both & they say her english grammer is very poor. i am surprised as last term report stated above average in english & average in maths
> 
> xenion are saying will take her but she will find it very difficult & will need private tuition payable as extra.
> so wondering if there is any alternatives. state schools not suitable as doesnt speak greek. is their any lower level private schools. she is actually a very bright 10 year old and doing well in school here. maybe its the difference between state and private education standards.
> 
> havent told her about this as is so happy about starting at xenion. is a beautiful school. only 12 in a class & she loved it.
> sure will work out ok if only needs extra coaching for short term. apart from the cost she will not like lots of after school lessons. the up side is will be getting near winter by that time so wont be the distraction of playing in pool or going to beach in afternoons


I think the issue here is rather the difference in emphasis between what schools in England term "English", and how the subject is seen and taught in schools here.

Having taught for 5 years in the UK and just finished a maternity cover in the English department at Xenion, I can see how it is possible for your daughter's assessments to vary so greatly between the 2 schools.

The subject of English here, and certainly at Xenion where the majority of pupils are Cypriot, is the study of English Language, with huge emphasis on grammar; that's what the entrance test assesses, and it is something that English schools still do not place a great deal of stress on (which is why us secondary school teachers in the UK have to spend loads of time teaching grammar at GCSE!).

To be perfectly honest, though, if your daughter was doing well in English at school in the UK, she shouldn't have much trouble catching up. The difficulty that some native speakers have is that they find the grammar boring (understandably!) and feel like they don't need to bother because they can already communicate perfectly well in English. But with the right application, learning grammar is not hard: it's just learning rules and practising using them.

And there are no shortage of private tutors around, both within private schools (like the Xenion Institute), and independently (if I weren't a bit far away - Larnaca district - I'd offer my own services!).

In terms of different standards at different private schools, of the ones that are within reach of you, I would say Xenion is the best bet. Your other options I guess would be the Larnaca schools, and of these, American Academy is more academically tough than Xenion, I don't know much about Pascal but have heard variable reports, and Med High has a fairly poor reputation. I have no personal experience of these schools aside from the American Academy, so it may well be worth paying them a visit and getting a feel yourself.

Good luck with whatever you decide, and I hope your daughter is happy at whichever school she ultimately attends!

Simon


----------



## actu_8

I am in the process of moving to the Paphos area with my Wife and Son. He is just 17 and did not achieve Maths and English GCSE's in the UK due to poor school standards coupled with other distractions. I'm thinking of either putting him into a school for a year or alternatively helping him learn on-line supported by an occasional private tutor.

Any thoughts as to what might be possible?


----------



## Kerryspirit

Interesting posts here. We are considering moving to Cyprus in 2018 and my daughter will be attending then secondary school. Can anybody advise me about secondary schools in Cyprus is it the same system as in Ireland/UK? And is there free schooling or are schools private.
How are local schools?

Thanks


----------



## savvasipapaiacovou

*Middle school*

We are heading to Cyprus from USA in June 2018 for our son to join middle school (7th grade) and already spoke to some of the schools in Nicosia ... great options so far on Falcon and Senior School.


----------



## savvasipapaiacovou

We are heading to Cyprus from USA in June 2018 for our son to join middle school (7th grade) and already spoke to some of the schools in Nicosia ... great options so far on Falcon and Senior School.


----------



## Kerryspirit

Hi there oh fantastic, my daughter will be joining the first year secondary school (anyway in Ireland) so probably gymnasio in Cyprus.
Did you get to learn how they deal with foreign kids who dont speak greek or does your son speak greek? What else did they tell you, would be so interesting.
I am flying in March to check out the place and for work etc and we want to check out public schools in Larnaca.

Thanks


----------



## kimonas

There are posts earlier in the thread that deal with the issue if learning Greek to access the 'free' state school service. State schooling is normally only a viable option for non Greek speaking families who have younger children who can adapt and learn the language at school.


----------



## Kerryspirit

Oh ok I just joined that forum.

So that free state school service is not available for like 12 year olds who would join secondary school?
Is it the same like in the UK/Ireland system that after 6th class primary they go to secondary school like in Greece to the gymnasio?
I personally speak greek and teach my daughter the basics as good as I can in the moment as a mom lol but she would need a special class for non greeks...


----------



## savvasipapaiacovou

Due to the fact that we will be returning back to the United States at some point we chose to go to an English-speaking school (private) so our son has an easier reentry back. So far I’m very impressed with their curriculum and values. My experience with some of the public school principals jibes with what kimonas is saying. The higher the grade you are the more difficult it is to go public.


----------



## Kerryspirit

Yes I can imagine, so you were only looking at private schools were you?
Would you know which is the limit to go public ? If she starts only gymnasio maybe it would be possible maybe still as we plan to stay in Cyprus for her to finish school.


----------



## savvasipapaiacovou

Yes though I did speak with a public school in Polis. For elementary school they have a lot of options fro non-greek speaking kids but I haven't found options beyond that level. it might be a good idea to google search a number fro one of the gymnasio in Larnaca and call them with these questions. I find it the best way to get answers and avoid surprises.


----------



## MichelleHoffman

Hi there!
Could you tell me what sum of money did you paid for school in Polis? We're going to move there with kids.


----------



## Robandgem

Hi all, 

As we face yet another half term over here in Blighty, I was just wondering if Cypriot schools have half terms etc? It seems every (moderated) 4-5 weeks they have a week off over here! They are only just back after Easter and had a long weekend thanks to Bank holiday!
Gem


----------



## Veronica

If anything Cyprus have more holidays than the UK.


----------

